# Perchè se ne vanno i vincitori della Brexit ?



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

*Perchè se ne vanno i vincitori della Brexit ?*

Secondo voi perchè se ne vanno ? 

Perchè hanno forse capito che dietro la loro "grande" vittoria ci sta nascosta la loro più disastrosa sconfitta ?
Perchè non si aspettavano di vincere ed ora non sanno che pesci pigliare ?
Perchè hanno sottostimato i danni e/o ripercussioni che tutto ciò avrebbe comportato anche a livello finanziario ?
( è di questi giorni la notizia che sei fondi immobiliari inglesi hanno sospeso i rimborsi delle quote , congelando praticamente gli investimenti a data da destinarsi : qui http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/fina...nglesi-222243.shtml?uuid=AD8llco&refresh_ce=1

c'è un articolo interessante, in sostanza i fondi non sono più riusciti a sostenere il passo delle liquidazioni/disinvestimenti avanzate dagli investitori ( si consideri che il cambio della euro/sterlina è circa 0,86 in questo momento , mentre a fine maggio era 0,76). Il cambio con il dollaro attualmente è 1,298, con supporto ( al ribasso ) ad 1,25 ( ieri in alcune ore della giornata si cambiava anche a 1,279 - livello minimo dal 1985 ). Ora bisognerà vedere se e come intenderà muoversi la Bank of England sui mercati valutari ( con il rischio di grosse operazioni speculative oppure impoverimento delle proprie riserve valutarie )...
Insomma un bel guazzabuglio,con un premier dimissionario,ed i due principali partiti divisi all'interno da lotte intestine che non lasciano ben sperare.


----------



## danny (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Secondo voi perchè se ne vanno ?
> 
> Perchè hanno forse capito che dietro la loro "grande" vittoria ci sta nascosta la loro più disastrosa sconfitta ?
> Perchè non si aspettavano di vincere ed ora non sanno che pesci pigliare ?
> ...


Secondo te in questo momento un risparmiatore che passi potrebbe fare per tutelare il suo patrimonio o per trarne vantaggio, sui mercati internazionali?
Domanda da profano...


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te in questo momento un risparmiatore che passi potrebbe fare per tutelare il suo patrimonio o per trarne vantaggio, sui mercati internazionali?
> Domanda da profano...


il venerdì del Brexit, le azioni del Banco Santander sono scese del 20%. La mia capa ci diceva: ad avere i soldi, che occasione per comprarle! ma le compreranno gli stessi proprietari, che quando se le ritrovano così a buon mercato?
Ecco, con questi tonfi guadagnano i soliti. Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te in questo momento un risparmiatore che passi potrebbe fare per tutelare il suo patrimonio o per trarne vantaggio, sui mercati internazionali?
> Domanda da profano...


Bella domanda Danny.... tutela del patrimonio investito... in cosa e dove ( fondi,azioni,titoli obbligazionari e chi più ne ha più ne metta, in che valuta,in quale stato estero ).
Trarre vantaggio.... chi ha aperto operazioni a termine sui cambi in qualche settimana ha guadagnato il 14 % circa ponendosi ribassista sulla sterlina. La situazione è delicata, penso che - prima di "attaccare" apertamente la valuta inglese - gli speculatori aspettino le mosse della banca centrale inglese... considera anche che ci sono Paesi che non "regolamenatno" le operazioni speculative in particolar modo sui cambi.... ( Soros ne sa qualcosa... ).


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> il venerdì del Brexit, le azioni del Banco Santander sono scese del 20%. La mia capa ci diceva: ad avere i soldi, che occasione per comprarle! ma le compreranno gli stessi proprietari, che quando se le ritrovano così a buon mercato?
> Ecco, con questi tonfi guadagnano i soliti. Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.


Ma perchè comprarle se posso specularci ( con una somma modesta si movono valori interessanti ) ? E se poi perdesse un altro 20 % ? se speculo metto stop loss ed esco,se compro è dura....


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ma perchè comprarle se posso specularci ( con una somma modesta si movono valori interessanti ) ? E se poi perdesse un altro 20 % ? se speculo metto stop loss ed esco,se compro è dura....


le grandi banche cadono sempre in piedi, un po di soldi pubblici e via, come ben sappiamo  sembro qualunquista, ma il succo è quello. Se sono oggi un 20% del suo valore "medio", la tendenza sarà che risaliranno, non si sa quando, ma risaliranno. E sarebbe logico che le comprassero in massa gli azionisti principali, per tenerle in mano a bassissimo prezzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Secondo voi perchè se ne vanno ?
> 
> Perchè hanno forse capito che dietro la loro "grande" vittoria ci sta nascosta la loro più disastrosa sconfitta ?
> Perchè non si aspettavano di vincere ed ora non sanno che pesci pigliare ?
> ...


Perché hanno sopravvalutato la loro capacità di gestione.. Economica, politica e sociale di un evento così importante è un po come tirare una bomba per colpire le istituzioni e ritrovarsi a gestire feriti gravi tra la gente comune non avendo i mezzi adatti ne le capacità per salvarli ilche è ancor peggio 
Non a caso per quanto ci riguarda Salvini e M5stelle auspicano un uscita soft.. Essere incapaci di gestire è una virtù ormai in politica  ed è molto comune soprattutto tra i movimenti populisti


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> le grandi banche cadono sempre in piedi, un po di soldi pubblici e via, come ben sappiamo  sembro qualunquista, ma il succo è quello. Se sono oggi un 20% del suo valore "medio", la tendenza sarà che risaliranno, non si sa quando, ma risaliranno. E sarebbe logico che le comprassero in massa gli azionisti principali, per tenerle in mano a bassissimo prezzo.


Sono perplesso.... a livello di sofferenze il sistema bancario italiano ha ca. 360 miliardi di euro; detto questo e considerati gli interventi degli azionisti affinchè venissero rispettati gli indici di bilancio e patrimonialità, vedo alquanto improbabile che gli stessi mettano ancora " mano " al portafoglio ( vedi caso Popveneta... ). Oggi le quotazioni di borsa delle nostre principali banche sono scese al 35/40 % del loro valore nominale : per cui se il nominale è 1 euro l'azione si muove con quotazioni da 0,35 a 0,40 centesimi di euro.... considera che gli azionisti principali hanno dimostrato sino ad oggi un "braccino" cortissimo, in relazione al fatto che le sofferenze accumulate - presto o tardi - dovranno essere coperte in adeguata misura come prevede la Bce... e nessuno vuole aumentare la propria esposizione in istituti di credito in situazione comatosa. Da ultimo il fondo atlante dispone di ca. 6 miliardi di euro....
e che è impensabile ( almeno così voglio sperare ) che il nostro premier decida di spolpare Cassa depositi e prestiti...


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sono perplesso.... a livello di sofferenze il sistema bancario italiano ha ca. 360 miliardi di euro; detto questo e considerati gli interventi degli azionisti affinchè venissero rispettati gli indici di bilancio e patrimonialità, vedo alquanto improbabile che gli stessi mettano ancora " mano " al portafoglio ( vedi caso Popveneta... ). Oggi le quotazioni di borsa delle nostre principali banche sono scese al 35/40 % del loro valore nominale : per cui se il nominale è 1 euro l'azione si muove con quotazioni da 0,35 a 0,40 centesimi di euro.... considera che gli azionisti principali hanno dimostrato sino ad oggi un "braccino" cortissimo, in relazione al fatto che le sofferenze accumulate - presto o tardi - dovranno essere coperte in adeguata misura come prevede la Bce... e nessuno vuole aumentare la propria esposizione in istituti di credito in situazione comatosa. Da ultimo il fondo atlante dispone di ca. 6 miliardi di euro....
> e che è impensabile ( almeno così voglio sperare ) che il nostro premier decida di spolpare Cassa depositi e prestiti...


interessante. Io riportavo un commento della mia capa che di soldi se ne intende, ma se hai ragione tu e non saranno stati gli azionisti principali è molto probabile che quel giorno se ne siano approfittati cinesi et alii, ahimè


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> interessante. Io riportavo un commento della mia capa che di soldi se ne intende, ma se hai ragione tu e non saranno stati gli azionisti principali è molto probabile che quel giorno se ne siano approfittati cinesi et alii, ahimè


Io non ne ho la certezza, ma visto Mps, e tutte le altre banche a corto di liquidità e/o sottocapitalizzate con sofferenze/crediti incagliati per importi rilevanti ( senza contare gli istituti di credito che a suo tempo sottoscrissero i Monti bond ed ora non hanno i soldi per rimborsare i prestiti... ) dubito che i principali azionisti intervengano "pesantemente" ....  sui cinesi... *le due principali banche italiane hanno le azioni quotate al 40 % circa del valore nominale *per cui non escluderei acquisti massicci dall'estero.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Secondo voi perchè se ne vanno ?
> 
> Perchè hanno forse capito che dietro la loro "grande" vittoria ci sta nascosta la loro più disastrosa sconfitta ?
> Perchè non si aspettavano di vincere ed ora non sanno che pesci pigliare ?
> ...


dipende da che intendi per capi.   Farage e l'UKIP mica sono spariti.   Farage ha ottenuto il suo obbiettivo ed ora passa la mano alla nuova generazione.   il suo ruolo era quello dell'ariete, non del conduttore.

Boris Johnson ha subito pesantissime minacce, a quanto sembra, perchè facesse un passo indietro.  nel senso che i Tories non vogliono che sia lui a guidare il processo di uscita.

Sul campo ora ci sono la colomba May ed il falco Gove.  se l'uscita del regno Unito sarà soft o oppure se sarà una guerra dipenderà moltissimo da chi prevarrà tra i 2.    diciamo che fino ad ottobre il negoziato vero e proprio, con richiesta di articolo 50 e tutto il corollario, non partirà.

le lotte intestine all'interno del Labour per ora sono irrilevanti, perchè partito di opposizione era e partito di opposizione rimane.

semmai quello che sta emergendo è la serie di balle del Bremain, per quello Cameron e Corbyn adesso sono in difficoltà.   ma se ti attacchi all'Erasmus ed al Trono di Spade per sostenere la tua tesi, vuol dire che gli argomenti seri li hai finiti da tempo.


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende da che intendi per capi.   *Farage *e l'UKIP mica sono spariti.   Farage ha ottenuto il suo obbiettivo ed ora passa la mano alla nuova generazione.   il suo ruolo era quello dell'ariete, non del conduttore.
> 
> *Boris Johnson *ha subito pesantissime minacce, a quanto sembra, perchè facesse un passo indietro.  nel senso che i Tories non vogliono che sia lui a guidare il processo di uscita.
> 
> ...


Farage : ciarlatano senza attributi., che già in passato aveva annunciato le sue dimissioni per poi revocarle. E poi, Perplesso, siamo coerenti... tu raggiungi l'obiettivo, vedi che aria tira ( pessima ) e poi te ne vai... la coerenza è optional a questo punto.
Johnson : ha parlato ( a sproposito aggiungo io ) troppo, si è contraddetto più volte, ha diviso il partito, certo che ora fa comodo non candidarsi alla guida dei Tories.
Labour : se tu consideri irrilevante che l'unico partito di opposizione sia allo sfascio non so che dire.
Bremain : Erasmus e trono di spade sono sciocchezze, parliamo di soldi.... sai la componente finanziaria della City quanto incide sul Pil del Regno "disunito"  ? " Il denaro non dorme mai " , e gli effetti si stanno vedendo.... gli inglesi hanno avuto ( oltre la solita spocchia ) anche l'innata predisposizione a far lavorare gli altri.... adesso la ricreazione è finita.... dovranno rimboccarsi le maniche,tenersi stretti tutti i " foreigners " la cui professionalità e competenza è fuori discussione ( altrimenti non li avrebbero tenuti,tra l'altro sottopagati ) e pensare,veramente una volta per tutte, che sono finalmente soli. In un regno unito che di crepe ne mostra fin troppe.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Farage : ciarlatano senza attributi., che già in passato aveva annunciato le sue dimissioni per poi revocarle. E poi, Perplesso, siamo coerenti... tu raggiungi l'obiettivo, vedi che aria tira ( pessima ) e poi te ne vai... la coerenza è optional a questo punto.
> Johnson : ha parlato ( a sproposito aggiungo io ) troppo, si è contraddetto più volte, ha diviso il partito, certo che ora fa comodo non candidarsi alla guida dei Tories.
> Labour : se tu consideri irrilevante che l'unico partito di opposizione sia allo sfascio non so che dire.
> Bremain : Erasmus e trono di spade sono sciocchezze, parliamo di soldi.... sai la componente finanziaria della City quanto incide sul Pil del Regno "disunito"  ? " Il denaro non dorme mai " , e gli effetti si stanno vedendo.... gli inglesi hanno avuto ( oltre la solita spocchia ) anche l'innata predisposizione a far lavorare gli altri.... adesso la ricreazione è finita.... dovranno rimboccarsi le maniche,tenersi stretti tutti i " foreigners " la cui professionalità e competenza è fuori discussione ( altrimenti non li avrebbero tenuti,tra l'altro sottopagati ) e pensare,veramente una volta per tutte, che sono finalmente soli. In un regno unito che di crepe ne mostra fin troppe.


Quototi


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende da che intendi per capi.   Farage e l'UKIP mica sono spariti.   Farage ha ottenuto il suo obbiettivo ed ora passa la mano alla nuova generazione.   il suo ruolo era quello dell'ariete, non del conduttore.
> 
> Boris Johnson ha subito pesantissime minacce, a quanto sembra, perchè facesse un passo indietro.  nel senso che i Tories non vogliono che sia lui a guidare il processo di uscita.
> 
> ...


Quando riuscirai ad essere critico in politica verso i tuoi pupilli avremo raggiunto la pace universale  sicché.......lascio la palla a [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION] che la pazienza lo assista :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Farage : ciarlatano senza attributi., che già in passato aveva annunciato le sue dimissioni per poi revocarle. E poi, Perplesso, siamo coerenti... tu raggiungi l'obiettivo, vedi che aria tira ( pessima ) e poi te ne vai... la coerenza è optional a questo punto.
> Johnson : ha parlato ( a sproposito aggiungo io ) troppo, si è contraddetto più volte, ha diviso il partito, certo che ora fa comodo non candidarsi alla guida dei Tories.
> Labour : se tu consideri irrilevante che l'unico partito di opposizione sia allo sfascio non so che dire.
> Bremain : Erasmus e trono di spade sono sciocchezze, parliamo di soldi.... sai la componente finanziaria della City quanto incide sul Pil del Regno "disunito"  ? " Il denaro non dorme mai " , e gli effetti si stanno vedendo.... gli inglesi hanno avuto ( oltre la solita spocchia ) anche l'innata predisposizione a far lavorare gli altri.... adesso la ricreazione è finita.... dovranno rimboccarsi le maniche,tenersi stretti tutti i " foreigners " la cui professionalità e competenza è fuori discussione ( altrimenti non li avrebbero tenuti,tra l'altro sottopagati ) e pensare,veramente una volta per tutte, che sono finalmente soli. In un regno unito che di crepe ne mostra fin troppe.


Farage si voleva ritirare perchè appunto il suo ruolo era esaurito.   non vedo perchè avrebbe dovuto rimanere.
magari siamo noi italiani che siamo fin troppo abituati ai politici di professione che rimangono vita natural durante sulla scena, anche perchè in larga parte non hanno mai lavorato, quindi di cosa camperebbero?

Prima di giudicare Johnson, bisognerebbe sapere che esatto tipo di pressioni (e per quali motivi) ha patito.

questione di soldi.   ricordiamoci sempre che la ragione profonda della Brexit è che gli inglesi hanno sempre concepito l'UE come un'area di libero scambio e di libera circolazione.   stop.   all'unificazione politica mai gli è passato per la testa di partecipare.   quindi l'uscita è del tutto coerente.

quindi ora dividiamo gli ambiti.  cosa perderanno sicuramente gli inglesi?  le agenzie europee sul loro territorio e questo ok, in fondo non è che qualche centinaio di funzionari eurocrati modifichino il PIL inglese.

cosa potrebbero perdere?  dipende tutto dalle trattative negoziali per l'uscita.   alla Germania non conviene fottersi il mercato britannico.  e se alla Germania non conviene qualcosa, vai tranquillo che i ragli di Juncker e compagnia contano zero.    quindi aspettati che l'UK perda poco.

sai cosa mi aspetto io?  che la sterlina si stabilizzi su di un prezzo molto inferiore a quello del pre Brexit, per cui potrebbe darsi che qualche agenzia di rating se ne vada (ma sinceramente Moody's e S&P's se fallissero domattina non mi ci fascerei la testa), ma con una buona ed incisiva politica di detassazione, il nord dell'Inghilterra potrebbe tornare attrattivo per impiantare qualche fabbrica.

Per cui sì, gli inglesi dovranno tirarsi di nuovo su le maniche, ma non è che sia passato un millennio da quando erano una potenza industriale.

voglio dire, una delle cose di cui sento lamentarsi ovunque anche qui in Italia, è che negli ultimi 30 anni abbiamo perso moltissimo secondario, dovrei vedere come un male se nell'UK torna a crescere il manifatturiero?


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando riuscirai ad essere critico in politica verso i tuoi pupilli avremo raggiunto la pace universale  sicché.......lascio la palla a @_brenin_ che la pazienza lo assista :rotfl:


Sono paziente, anche se la tentazione ( superata ) di cadere nel turpiloquio contro gli inglesi era forte... lasciamo parlare i fatti, se poi si volesse scendere in dettaglio sulle discriminazioni che hanno *sempre *riservato agli stranieri si può solo chiedere ad [MENTION=4644]Alessandra[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5981]caciottina[/MENTION] che tuttora ci lavorano... Ai miei tempi era così ( anni '80 ) ...


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sono paziente, anche se la tentazione ( superata ) di cadere nel turpiloquio contro gli inglesi era forte... lasciamo parlare i fatti, se poi si volesse scendere in dettaglio sulle discriminazioni che hanno *sempre *riservato agli stranieri si può solo chiedere ad @_Alessandra_ e @_caciottina_ che tuttora ci lavorano... Ai miei tempi era così ( anni '80 ) ...


su questo sai che concordo.   infatti mi hanno fatto ridere quelli che prima del 23 giugno decantavano la multiculturalità inglese (o francese o tedesca, fa uguale) e il giorno dopo hanno preso a descrivere sta gente manco fossero gli Unni.

gli inglesi sono sempre stati inglesi.   era così ai tuoi tempi ed è così tutt'oggi e chiunque si sia spinto oltre il perimetro della City, lo sa.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando riuscirai ad essere critico in politica verso i tuoi pupilli avremo raggiunto la pace universale  sicché.......lascio la palla a @_brenin_ che la pazienza lo assista :rotfl:


non ho pupilli, ma negare che Nigel Farage ha conseguito l'obbiettivo che si era prefissato 17 anni fa, è mentire.


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

Mettere come esempio di politico onesto e coerente a Farage che continua a sedersi tra o "nemici" e ne prende lo stipendio e che ha fatto una campagna piena di bugie e disinformazione.... mi ricorda a Salvini a Brussels nel giorno del attentato, che forse coincideva con il giorno della busta paga... a ma sono amici? E con chi altro è amico? Aaa ho capito ))


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> su questo sai che concordo.   infatti mi hanno fatto ridere quelli che prima del 23 giugno decantavano la multiculturalità inglese (o francese o tedesca, fa uguale) e il giorno dopo hanno preso a descrivere sta gente manco fossero gli Unni.
> 
> gli inglesi sono sempre stati inglesi.   era così ai tuoi tempi ed è così tutt'oggi e *chiunque si sia spinto oltre il perimetro della City*, lo sa.


Chi si è spinto oltre il perimetro della City lo sa molto ma molto meglio di me. Io mi reputo fortunato a non aver lavorato in altri settori.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mettere come esempio di politico onesto e coerente a Farage che continua a sedersi tra o "nemici" e ne prende lo stipendio e che ha fatto una campagna piena di bugie e disinformazione.... mi ricorda a Salvini a Brussels nel giorno del attentato, che forse coincideva con il giorno della busta paga... a ma sono amici? E con chi altro è amico? Aaa ho capito ))


l'onestà in politica non è solo non intascare tangenti, perchè da quel versante ne conosco pochi che potrebbero essere presi ad esempio.    peraltro non mi risulta che Farage sia rimasto coinvolto in qualche scandalo di corruzione, anche perchè a Bruxelles non avrebbero aspettato altro per farlo fuori, politicamente s'intende.

tecnicamente l'UK non ha ancora fatto domanda di uscita e in ogni caso qualcuno che segua il processo, che ricordiamolo dovrebbe durare un paio d'anni, ci dev'essere.     anche se non sarà Farage a condurre le trattative, ha senso che rimanga a controllare.


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mettere come esempio di politico onesto e coerente a Farage che continua a sedersi tra o "nemici" e ne prende lo stipendio e che ha fatto una campagna piena di bugie e disinformazione.... mi ricorda a Salvini a Brussels nel giorno del attentato, che forse coincideva con il giorno della busta paga... a ma sono amici? E con chi altro è amico? Aaa ho capito ))


Quoto. Il nostro Salvini poi ha la memoria corta... se avesse un minimo di dignità dovrebbe cominciare a spiegare tante cose ai suoi elettori.... ( a cominciare dagli investimenti " off shore " fatti dal partito, alle macchine di lusso regalate ai figli di Bossi, al bancomat del trota, alle spese edili della casa di Gemonio.... ). eppure qualcuno ancora lo vota.


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Farage si voleva ritirare perchè appunto il suo ruolo era esaurito.   non vedo perchè avrebbe dovuto rimanere.
> magari siamo noi italiani che siamo fin troppo abituati ai politici di professione che rimangono vita natural durante sulla scena, anche perchè in larga parte non hanno mai lavorato, quindi di cosa camperebbero?
> 
> Prima di giudicare Johnson, bisognerebbe sapere che esatto tipo di pressioni (e per quali motivi) ha patito.
> ...


Farage : giusto per definire il personaggio.... si è dimesso dall'Ukip ma non dall'euro parlamento.... ( l'assegno mensile gli fa comodo, of course )
Johnson : e se invece di pressioni non fosse stato ricattato per qualcosa detto a sproposito ? comunque sia, tanto ha fatto e tando ha stradetto che al momento buono si è defilato
Spazio Schengen : anche qui ti contraddico... gli inglesi non aderiscono alla spazio Schangen, tanto è vero che uno straniero extracomunitario regolarmente residente in uno stato europeo non può visitare come turista il regno unito senza regolare visto d'ingresso ;
e ti contraddico anche sul fatto che l'uscita sia coerente.... gli inglesi hanno concepito la UE come una mucca da mungere a loro piacimento ( vedasi fondi incassati/versati ), con tutti i loro distinguo ed eccezioni, e devo dire che ora, per loro, la latteria chiuderà i battenti;
ti ricordo che solo la Bmw ha quattro stabilimenti produttivi in Gran Bretagna ( che tra l'altro,guarda caso, non ha più una casa automobilistica ) che occupano manodopera inglese.... oltre a tutti gli inglesi occupati dalla Tata ( che controlla marchi automobilistici, una volta inglesi, prestigiosi );
dal dopo Brexit ad oggi la sterlina continua a perdere ( vedi mio post precedente ) ed i nodi vengono al pettine.... 
Per essere una vera  potenza industriale l'industria pesante e manifatturiera deve essere posseduta e controllata non certo da stranieri ( come ora ) ma da sudditi della regina... ( non a caso Easyjet ha in corso lo spostamento delle licenze di volo dal regno unito ad un paese UE )....
Perplesso, staremo a vedere....

P.S. - in tema di corruzione.... salvo errore l'Ukip ha due soli membri alla camera dei comuni, per cui vedo arduo ( per ora ) parlare di " bribes " .... però diamo tempo al tempo....


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ho pupilli, ma negare che Nigel Farage ha conseguito l'obbiettivo che si era prefissato 17 anni fa, è mentire.


Madonna santa ti comprerei per picchiarti
Appunto non è un politico non è uno statista ma un populista peccato che servano i primiprper aiutare una nazione o uno stato sociale sostenibile per tutti i cittadini 
Detto questo se a te piacciono i populisti e in Italia da grillo a Renzi passando per Salvini e Berlusconi ne abbiamo avuti e ne abbiamo a iosa so cazzi tua 
Peraltro la maggior parte degli italiani ragiona così per poi lamentarsi sicché menerei ad un bel po di gente  oltre che a te


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Farage : giusto per definire il personaggio.... si è dimesso dall'Ukip ma non dall'euro parlamento.... ( l'assegno mensile gli fa comodo, of course )
> Johnson : e se invece di pressioni non fosse stato ricattato per qualcosa detto a sproposito ? comunque sia, tanto ha fatto e tando ha stradetto che al momento buono si è defilato
> Spazio Schengen : anche qui ti contraddico... gli inglesi non aderiscono alla spazio Schangen, tanto è vero che uno straniero extracomunitario regolarmente residente in uno stato europeo non può visitare come turista il regno unito senza regolare visto d'ingresso ;
> e ti contraddico anche sul fatto che l'uscita sia coerente.... gli inglesi hanno concepito la UE come una mucca da mungere a loro piacimento ( vedasi fondi incassati/versati ), con tutti i loro distinguo ed eccezioni, e devo dire che ora, per loro, la latteria chiuderà i battenti;
> ...


1-non si capisce perchè Farage dovrebbe dimettersi quando ancora neanche è partita la lettera di richiesta dell'articolo 50 e il nesso tra dirigenza dell'UKIP e seggio a Bruxelles parvemi forzata.

2-non sappiamo cosa abbiano detto a Johnson per convincerlo a fare un passo indietro, quindi non possiamo giudicare.

3-libero scambio e libera circolazione si possono fare anche senza Schengen oppure con un'evoluzione di Schengen, peraltro parvemi che Schengen sia stata sospesa in parecchi paesi UE ultimamente

4-l'UE come una mucca da mungere l'hanno concepita tutti.   solo che tranne noi italiani e forse i greci, gli altri i soldi presi li hanno saputi spendere.   ma l'UE E' una mucca da mungere.   perchè l'UE si fonda su di una banconota, mica su altro.  quindi di che ci stupiamo?

5-se la sterlina si stabilizza ad un prezzo conveniente per impiantare fabbriche, non sarà solo la BMW a produrre lassù. 
gli inglesi sono nazionalisti quanto basta per recuperare i marchi Jaguar,Lotus ed Aston Martin, se vogliono.

6-il deprezzamento, come l'apprezzamento, di una valuta è una medaglia che ha sempre 2 facce.   quindi prima di dipingere il -9% della sterlina contro euro come una tragedia, aspetterei.

7-Easyjet non intende spostarsi da Luton e non lo farà.   anche perchè al di là di tutto, non è che il Brexit abbia cambiato la geografia del pianeta.    se è geograficamente conveniente passare per Londra per le rotte aeree atlantiche, si continuerà a passare per Londra ed un accordo per il passaggio degli aerei si trova.


certo che staremo a vedere, esimio.    ma l'UE ha fin troppe gatte da pelare per permettersi di fare la spaccona con Londra.    quindi un accordo reciprocamente conveniente lo si trova.


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

Invece la spaccona la dovrebbe fare, per scongiurare un effetto contagio in certi paesi. Pensare che si possa tifare x Juncker... quanto ti può sorprendere la vita )


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Madonna santa ti comprerei per picchiarti
> Appunto non è un politico non è uno statista ma un populista peccato che servano i primiprper aiutare una nazione o uno stato sociale sostenibile per tutti i cittadini
> Detto questo se a te piacciono i populisti e in Italia da grillo a Renzi passando per Salvini e Berlusconi ne abbiamo avuti e ne abbiamo a iosa so cazzi tua
> Peraltro la maggior parte degli italiani ragiona così per poi lamentarsi sicché menerei ad un bel po di gente  oltre che a te


ma perchè dovresti comprarmi?

Farage non è un populista, è uno che conosce il suo popolo molto meglio degli altri, per questo l'ha spuntata nonostante avesse praticamente tutto il sistema massmediatico contro.

e sul fatto di essere stato abbondantemente sottovalutato,lui ci ha giocato alla grande.  ed ha vinto.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1-non si capisce perchè Farage dovrebbe dimettersi quando ancora neanche è partita la lettera di richiesta dell'articolo 50 e il nesso tra dirigenza dell'UKIP e seggio a Bruxelles parvemi forzata.
> 
> 2-non sappiamo cosa abbiano detto a Johnson per convincerlo a fare un passo indietro, quindi non possiamo giudicare.
> 
> ...


O sei un illuso o ti piace raccontartela come fa stellina che pensa agli unicorni 
Può essere che l'unicorno arrivi lascio immaginare dove però...


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

Si Fiammetta menalo anche per me!!!


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Invece la spaccona la dovrebbe fare, per scongiurare un effetto contagio in certi paesi. Pensare che si possa tifare x Juncker... quanto ti può sorprendere la vita )


Juncker conta nulla.   tifa Merkel, se vuoi un cavallo competitivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma perchè dovresti comprarmi?
> 
> Farage non è un populista, è uno che conosce il suo popolo molto meglio degli altri, per questo l'ha spuntata nonostante avesse praticamente tutto il sistema massmediatico contro.
> 
> e sul fatto di essere stato abbondantemente sottovalutato,lui ci ha giocato alla grande.  ed ha vinto.


Perché se ti compro poi mi diverto di più 

Maremma zucchina ma che ha vinto??? Cosa?? Un suo riconoscimento nei libri di storia punto... La merda spalata spero resti agli inglesi ma ne dubito... Ma che cazzo gioisci su una situazione che renderà tutti ancora più poveri e precari boh


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O sei un illuso o ti piace raccontartela come fa stellina che pensa agli unicorni
> Può essere che l'unicorno arrivi lascio immaginare dove però...


dicevi che ero un illuso quando ti spiegavo perchè il Leave poteva vincere 

dicevi che ero un illuso quando ti dicevo che Orban avrebbe bloccato la rotta balcanica 

e anche su altre cose  quindi quanto meno ammetti che sarò un illuso, ma ci prendo.


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Juncker conta nulla.   tifa Merkel, se vuoi un cavallo competitivo.


 Solo i tedeschi dovrebbero tifarla al massimo. Ma con la sia politica miope credo che anche loro nel lungo termine perderanno, tifandola. Rimanere da soli non è mai vincente.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché se ti compro poi mi diverto di più
> 
> Maremma zucchina ma che ha vinto??? Cosa?? Un suo riconoscimento nei libri di storia punto... La merda spalata spero resti agli inglesi ma ne dubito... Ma che cazzo gioisci su una situazione che renderà tutti ancora più poveri e precari boh


stando alle previsioni dei maestri del pensiero, il giorno dopo il Brexit pareva dovessero arrivare le 7 piaghe d'Egitto.

dopo 15 giorni, sono emerse solo le balle del Bremain e la crisi dei suoi sostenitori.     di povertà diffusa non se ne ha traccia, o meglio, la povertà arriverà a chi si ostinerà a credere che l'UE così com'è funzioni.



PS: pervertita


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma perchè dovresti comprarmi?
> 
> Farage non è un populista, è uno che conosce il suo popolo molto meglio degli altri, per questo l'ha spuntata nonostante avesse praticamente tutto il sistema massmediatico contro.
> 
> e sul fatto di essere stato abbondantemente sottovalutato,lui ci ha giocato alla grande.  ed ha vinto.


Perplesso, non volermene, ma non sono d'accordo....
Farage ha raccolto voti, e tanti, da persone che vivono con i food ticket.... che ha illuso con  mirabolanti promesse. Il suo è un successo a mio avviso solo ed esclusivamente riconducibile ad un voto di protesta della classi meno abbienti...
e queste ultime, cosa avevano da perdere ?
Alla fine una considerazione.... qualunque potranno essere i disagi/danni economici - se si verificassero - essi ricadrebbero solo ed esclusivamente sulla gente comune. I politicanti non hanno capito e non vogliono capire che con la finanza si deve trovare un gentlemen agreement; siamo giunti ad un punto nel quale l'intreccio tra soldi e politica non può più proseguire su binari contrapposti.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> stando alle previsioni dei maestri del pensiero, il giorno dopo il Brexit pareva dovessero arrivare le 7 piaghe d'Egitto.
> 
> dopo 15 giorni, sono emerse solo le balle del Bremain e la crisi dei suoi sostenitori.     di povertà diffusa non se ne ha traccia, o meglio, la povertà arriverà a chi si ostinerà a credere che l'UE così com'è funzioni.
> 
> ...


Guarda cappuccetto rosso che prima o poi il lupo te magna e il cacciatore nun te viene a salva 

Ebbene si anche la perversione fa parte di me!


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Perplesso, non volermene, ma non sono d'accordo....
> Farage ha raccolto voti, e tanti, da persone che vivono con i food ticket.... che ha illuso con  mirabolanti promesse. Il suo è un successo a mio avviso solo ed esclusivamente riconducibile ad un voto di protesta della classi meno abbienti...
> e queste ultime, cosa avevano da perdere ?


ed anche questa è una balla.   ricordi come nei primissimi giorni avessero tirato fuori la storia dei ggggiovani e del futuro rubato dai vecchi etc....?

poi è uscito fuori che i 2/3 degli under 25 manco sono andati a votare, quindi di che parliamo?  ed infatti l'argomento è stato sotterrato.

quindi ti rigiro la domanda:  ma se le classi meno abbienti hanno votato compatte per il Leave, un motivo magari ci sarà, o anche più di uno.   se è vero che hanno votato Leave le classi meno abbienti, il Labour che è il partito che ipoteticamente dovrebbe essere più sensibili alle istanze degli operai, perchè sosteneva il Bremain?

non è che i 2 partiti maggiori sono scollati dal sentire nazionale?    vedi bene che pure in Austria i 2 principali partiti di csx e cdx sono stati spazzati via o quasi.

invece di dipingere scenari da fine del mondo, sarebbe saggio interrogarsi sul perchè questo Farage, che tutti dipingono come un criminale cerebroleso o quasi, abbia vinto.   io un'idea ce l'ho.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda cappuccetto rosso che prima o poi il lupo te magna e il cacciatore nun te viene a salva
> 
> Ebbene si anche la perversione fa parte di me!


se il cacciatore è l'UE, meglio non essere salvati.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed anche questa è una balla.   ricordi come nei primissimi giorni avessero tirato fuori la storia dei ggggiovani e del futuro rubato dai vecchi etc....?
> 
> poi è uscito fuori che i 2/3 degli under 25 manco sono andati a votare, quindi di che parliamo?  ed infatti l'argomento è stato sotterrato.
> 
> ...


"una terra promessa... Un mondo diverso... "
Tesoro mio ci siete cascati con il milione di posti di lavoro promessi a suo tempo e ti stai a chiedere perché ha vinto??? Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

"Farage non è populista"

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION],  questa è grossa!


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed anche questa è una balla.   ricordi come nei primissimi giorni avessero tirato fuori la storia dei ggggiovani e del futuro rubato dai vecchi etc....?
> 
> poi è uscito fuori che i 2/3 degli under 25 manco sono andati a votare, quindi di che parliamo?  ed infatti l'argomento è stato sotterrato.
> 
> ...


Tories e Labour non hanno saputo vincere le paure dei meno abbienti.... ne tantomeno capire le loro esigenze e frustrazioni. Qui da noi hanno dato 80 euro al mese ( per poi riprenderseli ) , là evidentemente non lo hanno ritenuto necessario. Io non prevedo certamente scenari apocalittici, assolutamente, ma intravedo la possibilità che l'UK rientri ( a livello economico/finanziario ovviamente ) in una fascia  più bassa di quella attualmente occupata.
Su Farage.... noi abbiamo Grillo.... e la gente lo vota, e vince alle elezioni.... Io non gli affiderei il mio cane per la passeggiata, però " de gustibus non disputandum est "  e rispetto comunque le decisioni popolari ( obtorto collo....)


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

"Farage non è populista"

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION],  questa è grossa!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> dicevi che ero un illuso quando ti spiegavo perchè il Leave poteva vincere
> 
> dicevi che ero un illuso quando ti dicevo che Orban avrebbe bloccato la rotta balcanica
> 
> e anche su altre cose  quindi quanto meno ammetti che sarò un illuso, ma ci prendo.


Tu hai la memoria corta 
Quando davano le proiezioni tali che Cameron gioiva e farange prendeva atto della sconfitta ti scrissi che secondo me mettevano il carro davanti ai buoi 
Mi sa che parlavi con qualcun altro non con me


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "una terra promessa... Un mondo diverso... "
> Tesoro mio ci siete cascati con il milione di posti di lavoro promessi a suo tempo e ti stai a chiedere perché ha vinto??? Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


ha vinto o no?   o credi che quelli del Bremain non abbiano raccontato balle pro domo propria? 

a me fa sorridere questa interpretazione della politica come fosse una giostra cavalleresca.   

Farage non è un santo nè ha mai preteso di esserlo.    è entrato in politica con un obbiettivo, l'ha ottenuto.

Ha raccontato cazzate sull'NHS? sì.    gli altri hanno raccontato cazzate sul voto dei giovani?  sì.   quindi?  1-1.

la realtà dice che l'opzione Leave ha vinto.   non sono arrivate le cavallette a divorare il raccolto e gli inglesi sono razzisti adesso tanto quanto lo erano fino al 22 giugno.

se non fosse ulteriormente chiaro, la Svizzera ha ritirato la domanda di adesione all'UE, l'Ungheria ad ottobre voterà per decidere se accettare le disposizioni europee sui clandestini ed in Austria hanno appena annullato il voto delle presidenziali.

In Germania si stanno ricostituendo i gruppi etnonazionalisti Volkisch.    tu sai cosa ha significato questo nella storia europea del XX secolo, mi auguro.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il cacciatore è l'UE, meglio non essere salvati.


No no.. Sto parlando di recessione ancora più marcata di


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Tories e Labour non hanno saputo vincere le paure dei meno abbienti.... ne tantomeno capire le loro esigenze e frustrazioni. Qui da noi hanno dato 80 euro al mese ( per poi riprenderseli ) , là evidentemente non lo hanno ritenuto necessario. Io non prevedo certamente scenari apocalittici, assolutamente, ma intravedo la possibilità che l'UK rientri ( a livello economico/finanziario ovviamente ) in una fascia  più bassa di quella attualmente occupata.
> Su Farage.... noi abbiamo Grillo.... e la gente lo vota, e vince alle elezioni.... Io non gli affiderei il mio cane per la passeggiata, però " de gustibus non disputandum est "  e rispetto comunque le decisioni popolari ( obtorto collo....)


io prevedo una trasformazione dell'economia britannica.   e non necessariamente sarà un peggioramento.



Alessandra ha detto:


> "Farage non è populista"
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> @_perplesso_,  questa è grossa!


secondo me tu non sai cos'è un populista 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu hai la memoria corta
> Quando davano le proiezioni tali che Cameron gioiva e farange prendeva atto della sconfitta ti scrissi che secondo me mettevano il carro davanti ai buoi
> Mi sa che parlavi con qualcun altro non con me


io parlo di ben prima del 23 giugno  lì sai bene che pure io, dopo il "casuale" omicidio Cox, ero pessimista sull'esito del referendum.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ha vinto o no?   o credi che quelli del Bremain non abbiano raccontato balle pro domo propria?
> 
> a me fa sorridere questa interpretazione della politica come fosse una giostra cavalleresca.
> 
> ...


Guarda che non è una gara a chi morirà prima... Te probabile di fame io di malattia 
È solo stabilire se questo scenario porterà un vita più decente ed io ribadisco di no... Tu dici si tra qualche anno se ne riparla basta che poi non piagnucoli che ti accorgi che tutto quello che hai tentato di costruire è svanito 
Il vittimismo non lo sopporto


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che non è una gara a chi morirà prima... Te probabile di fame io di malattia
> È solo stabilire se questo scenario porterà un vita più decente ed io ribadisco di no... Tu dici si tra qualche anno se ne riparla basta che poi non piagnucoli che ti accorgi che tutto quello che hai tentato di costruire è svanito
> Il vittimismo non lo sopporto


mi hai mai sentito fare la lagna in 3 anni che mi conosci?    io nel Brexit vedo l'oppoortunità invece di risalire la china non solo per gli inglesi, ma per tutti quanti.  il che ovviamente passa da un'autocritica di tutto quello che si è fatto sinora.

se poi si vuol continuare a credere che il Brexit è un complotto dei vecchi sdentati di Newcastle contro i giovani acculturati di Soho, fate pure.

quando poi i movimenti euroscettici avranno preso il potere ovunque, non cascatemi dal pero.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

Ah no? Io non saprei cos'è un populista?  Allora spiegalo tu [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi hai mai sentito fare la lagna in 3 anni che mi conosci?    io nel Brexit vedo l'oppoortunità invece di risalire la china non solo per gli inglesi, ma per tutti quanti.  il che ovviamente passa da un'autocritica di tutto quello che si è fatto sinora.
> 
> se poi si vuol continuare a credere che il Brexit è un complotto dei vecchi sdentati di Newcastle contro i giovani acculturati di Soho, fate pure.
> 
> quando poi i movimenti euroscettici avranno preso il potere ovunque, non cascatemi dal pero.


Perché devi ancora gustare il risultato finale


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ah no? Io non saprei cos'è un populista?  Allora spiegalo tu @_perplesso_


vuoi degli esempi?   Hugo Chavez ed il movimento bolivarista.    


l'UKIP è un partito nazionalista, ma affatto socialista.    e questa è una discriminante fondamentale.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché devi ancora gustare il risultato finale


i primi risultati li potrai valutare tra non meno di 5 anni.   in mezzo ci si possono infilare talmente tante variabili, che dei vecchi sdentati di Sunderland ci saremo già dimenticati da tempo.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> i primi risultati li potrai valutare tra non meno di 5 anni.   in mezzo ci si possono infilare talmente tante variabili, che dei vecchi sdentati di Sunderland ci saremo già dimenticati da tempo.


Tu che magari sei smemorino, io ho una memoria di ferro...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

Da quanto leggo la Gran Bretagna sta portando avanti un riposizionamento economico, strategico (e forse in futuro militare) da un bel po' di tempo. Un forte riavvicinamento ai paesi dell'ex impero, e soprattutto un interesse sempre più forte verso la Cina. Bisognerebbe davvero capire cosa sta dietro alla Brexit, e alle forze che l'hanno voluta e agevolata.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Da quanto leggo la Gran Bretagna sta portando avanti un riposizionamento economico, strategico (e forse in futuro militare) da un bel po' di tempo. Un forte riavvicinamento ai paesi dell'ex impero, e soprattutto un interesse sempre più forte verso la Cina. Bisognerebbe davvero capire cosa sta dietro alla Brexit, e alle forze che l'hanno voluta e agevolata.


conosci il gruppo di Shangai?    se non lo conosci, prova a leggerti qualcosa, soprattutto sugli ultimi 2 paesi appena entrati nel gruppo.   non sarà la risposta che cercavi, ma può essere d'aiuto.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi degli esempi?   Hugo Chavez ed il movimento bolivarista.
> 
> 
> l'UKIP è un partito nazionalista, ma affatto socialista.    e questa è una discriminante fondamentale.


No. La definizione. 
Se ascolti I discorsi in inglese di farage e I giirnali locali (che io leggo da anni,  non dal brexit ), capiresti che hai detto una sciocchezza. 
Ah...e non solo I giornali in lingua originale. ..ma dovresti conoscere un po' anche la vita qui.
Io ho vissuto sia nella grande città che in posti con pochi abitanti. ...credo di avere una visione più completa di te


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> No. La definizione.
> Se ascolti I discorsi in inglese di farage e I giirnali locali (che io leggo da anni,  non dal brexit ), capiresti che hai detto una sciocchezza.
> Ah...e non solo I giornali in lingua originale. ..ma dovresti conoscere un po' anche la vita qui.
> Io ho vissuto sia nella grande città che in posti con pochi abitanti. ...credo di avere una visione più completa di te


un partito populista è necessariamente un partito a matrice socialista, quindi con l'intento di nazionalizzare settori strategici dell'economia.   l'UKIP è nato da una scissione di un gruppo di Tories.    non può essere inteso come un partito populista in senso pieno.

per questo contesto l'accostamento ad altri movimenti populisti, come il bolivarismo ed il peronismo.   l'UKIP può essere accostato a partiti nazionalisti.

se hai vissuto anche nei posti con pochi abitanti, non dovrebbe averti sorpreso l'esito del referendum.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *conosci il gruppo di Shangai?*    se non lo conosci, prova a leggerti qualcosa, soprattutto sugli ultimi 2 paesi appena entrati nel gruppo.   non sarà la risposta che cercavi, ma può essere d'aiuto.


No, non ne so nulla, leggerò...  ma già il nome della città mi ricollega a quello che sto leggendo questi giorni.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, non ne so nulla, leggerò...  ma già il nome della città mi ricollega a quello che sto leggendo questi giorni.


http://blog.ilgiornale.it/rossi/2016/07/02/leuropa-fallisce-leurasia-cresce/

è una cosa molto simile a quello che sarebbe dovuta essere l'UE, se non avesse prevalso la visione centralistica


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> conosci il gruppo di Shangai?    se non lo conosci, prova a leggerti qualcosa, soprattutto sugli ultimi 2 paesi appena entrati nel gruppo.   non sarà la risposta che cercavi, ma può essere d'aiuto.


Però, Perplesso, i paesi principali sono retti da un regime...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://blog.ilgiornale.it/rossi/2016/07/02/leuropa-fallisce-leurasia-cresce/
> 
> è una cosa molto simile a quello che sarebbe dovuta essere l'UE, se non avesse prevalso la visione centralistica


Non ne sapevo nulla... certo se la Gran Bretagna aderisse ad un simile gruppo, si scatenerebbe l'inferno


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> un partito populista è necessariamente un partito a matrice socialista, quindi con l'intento di nazionalizzare settori strategici dell'economia.   l'UKIP è nato da una scissione di un gruppo di Tories.    non può essere inteso come un partito populista in senso pieno.
> 
> per questo contesto l'accostamento ad altri movimenti populisti, come il bolivarismo ed il peronismo.   l'UKIP può essere accostato a partiti nazionalisti.
> 
> se hai vissuto anche nei posti con pochi abitanti, non dovrebbe averti sorpreso l'esito del referendum.


 più razzisti quindi si.. Farage e populista e razzista sicché è nazionalista 
Hai detto bene


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Però, Perplesso, i paesi principali sono retti da un regime...


....e qui abbiamo i Mario Monti che straparlano di abuso di democrazia per un referendum consultivo, solo perchè temeva che l'esito non sarebbe stato favore agli amichetti suoi.

siamo sempre in un regime.    se non altro, cinesi e russi e soci non sono così ipocriti da spacciare il proprio sistema come liberaldemocratico


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> più razzisti quindi si.. Farage e populista e razzista sicché è nazionalista
> Hai detto bene


aridaje.   un populista non necessariamente è razzista.  infatti non mi risulta che Chavez sia mai stato tacciato di razzismo.   ma un populista è necessariamente socialista.   e Farage non mi pare affatto lo sia.

Farage è un nazionalista.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> aridaje.   un populista non necessariamente è razzista.  infatti non mi risulta che Chavez sia mai stato tacciato di razzismo.   *ma un populista è necessariamente socialista.*   e Farage non mi pare affatto lo sia.
> 
> Farage è un nazionalista.


Sinistramente nazional... perchè dell'internazionale socialista ormai non si parla da decenni. E le derive dei socialismi nazionali si vedono dovunque si siano affermati.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> aridaje.   un populista non necessariamente è razzista.  infatti non mi risulta che Chavez sia mai stato tacciato di razzismo.   ma un populista è necessariamente socialista.   e Farage non mi pare affatto lo sia.
> 
> Farage è un nazionalista.


Infatti i nazionalisti sono razzisti... Hai bevuto?


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> aridaje.   un populista non necessariamente è razzista.  infatti non mi risulta che Chavez sia mai stato tacciato di razzismo.   ma un populista è necessariamente socialista.   e Farage non mi pare affatto lo sia.
> 
> Farage è un nazionalista.


nazionalista demagogo?


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non ne sapevo nulla... certo se la Gran Bretagna aderisse ad un simile gruppo, si scatenerebbe l'inferno


gli inglesi saranno puzzoni, sdentati e razzisti, ma sugli affari difficilmente li freghi.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infatti i nazionalisti sono razzisti... Hai bevuto?


se la conditio sine qua non per essere populisti è essere anche socialisti, e Farage e l'UKIP non lo sono socialisti, allora la definizione di populisti non si attaglia a loro.    molto semplice.



bettypage ha detto:


> nazionalista demagogo?



già meglio, sì.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> un partito populista è necessariamente un partito a matrice socialista, quindi con l'intento di nazionalizzare settori strategici dell'economia.   l'UKIP è nato da una scissione di un gruppo di Tories.    non può essere inteso come un partito populista in senso pieno.
> 
> per questo contesto l'accostamento ad altri movimenti populisti, come il bolivarismo ed il peronismo.   l'UKIP può essere accostato a partiti nazionalisti.
> 
> se hai vissuto anche nei posti con pochi abitanti, non dovrebbe averti sorpreso l'esito del referendum.


Infatti non mi ha sprpreso.  Molti di loro sono mediamente poco istruiti e sono il pubblico migliore per gente come farage e le sue frottole. 
Tu non sai quante cazzate razziste ha detto in questi ultimi anni. E pure gente che vive in questi paesini,  che non vede neanche mezzo immigrante,,e'"arrivato a credere che il problema del uk è dei suoi disservizi é a causa degli stranieri UE. 
Infatti la maggior parte di chi ha votato leave lo ha fatto per il discorso immigranti,  convinti che la causa dei giorni di attesa per un appuntamento al medico di base e' per via di questi giovani europei in salute che lavorano e pagano le tasse e che contribuiscono a finanziare la nhs. 
Ora c'è la corsa a diventare primo ministro,  e nessuno di loro si risparmia.  Giocano sporco pur di accapparrarsi il posto.  Vedi Boris fatto fuori da chi si fidava. 
La May e chi ambisce al posto,  hanno capito che il voto leave e' stato fatto per via degli immigrati e sarà il punto fermo che manterranno per garantirsi il successo alla corsa di primo ministro.  Poi peró parlano di altre cose abominevoli  (tagli ai servizi,  meno garanzie per I lavoratori delle piccole imprese,  no all'aumento del salario medio ect) ma fa niente. ...il topic hot del momento è l'immigrazione europea. ...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Infatti non mi ha sprpreso.  Molti di loro sono mediamente poco istruiti e sono il pubblico migliore per gente come farage e le sue frottole.
> Tu non sai quante cazzate razziste ha detto in questi ultimi anni. E pure gente che vive in questi paesini,  che non vede neanche mezzo immigrante,,e'"arrivato a credere che il problema del uk è dei suoi disservizi é a causa degli stranieri UE.
> Infatti la maggior parte di chi ha votato leave lo ha fatto per il discorso immigranti,  convinti che la causa dei giorni di attesa per un appuntamento al medico di base e' per via di questi giovani europei in salute che lavorano e pagano le tasse e che contribuiscono a finanziare la nhs.
> Ora c'è la corsa a diventare primo ministro,  e nessuno di loro si risparmia.  Giocano sporco pur di accapparrarsi il posto.  Vedi Boris fatto fuori da chi si fidava.
> La May e chi ambisce al posto,  hanno capito che il voto leave e' stato fatto per via degli immigrati e sarà il punto fermo che manterranno per garantirsi il successo alla corsa di primo ministro.  Poi peró parlano di altre cose abominevoli  (tagli ai servizi,  meno garanzie per I lavoratori delle piccole imprese,  no all'aumento del salario medio ect) ma fa niente. ...il topic hot del momento è l'immigrazione europea. ...


Mbeh ma spiegarlo ad uno di destra è pressoché inutile, non capiscono o meglio non gli interessa capire  
i destroidi  son così, sicché con [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] sprechi tempo


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

UK che vorra' aderire al gruppo shangai? 
Probabilissimo. 
Tra l'altro ci sono dentro anche quei Paesi di cui loro diffidano ....per terrorismo ....dicono. ...


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mbeh ma spiegarlo ad uno di destra è pressoché inutile, non capiscono o meglio non gli interessa capire
> i destroidi  son così, sicché con [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] sprechi tempo


Grande Fiammetta


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli inglesi saranno puzzoni, sdentati e razzisti, ma *sugli affari difficilmente li freghi*.


Come accade spesso su questo 3D non sono molto d'accordo.... le loro principali banche sono sostenute dallo stato,per evitare pericolosi collassi... ti ricordo lo scandalo Barclays e Rbs, tanto per citarne uno, che è costato loro qualcosa come 5 miliardi di dollari di multa....


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> UK che vorra' aderire al gruppo shangai?
> Probabilissimo.
> Tra l'altro ci sono dentro anche quei Paesi di cui loro diffidano ....per terrorismo ....dicono. ...


C'è la Russia, ad esempio, contro la quale Cameron è sempre stato fermo sostenitore delle note sanzioni.... un po' difficile coesistere, penso...


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Infatti non mi ha sprpreso.  Molti di loro sono mediamente poco istruiti e sono il pubblico migliore per gente come farage e le sue frottole.
> Tu non sai quante cazzate razziste ha detto in questi ultimi anni. E pure gente che vive in questi paesini,  che non vede neanche mezzo immigrante,,e'"arrivato a credere che il problema del uk è dei suoi disservizi é a causa degli stranieri UE.
> Infatti la maggior parte di chi ha votato leave lo ha fatto per il discorso immigranti,  convinti che la causa dei giorni di attesa per un appuntamento al medico di base e' per via di questi giovani europei in salute che lavorano e pagano le tasse e che contribuiscono a finanziare la nhs.
> Ora c'è la corsa a diventare primo ministro,  e nessuno di loro si risparmia.  Giocano sporco pur di accapparrarsi il posto.  Vedi Boris fatto fuori da chi si fidava.
> La May e chi ambisce al posto,  hanno capito che il voto leave e' stato fatto per via degli immigrati e sarà il punto fermo che manterranno per garantirsi il successo alla corsa di primo ministro.  Poi peró parlano di altre cose abominevoli  (tagli ai servizi,  meno garanzie per I lavoratori delle piccole imprese,  no all'aumento del salario medio ect) ma fa niente. ...il topic hot del momento è l'immigrazione europea. ...


Straquoto.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Infatti non mi ha sprpreso.  Molti di loro sono mediamente poco istruiti e sono il pubblico migliore per gente come farage e le sue frottole.
> Tu non sai quante cazzate razziste ha detto in questi ultimi anni. E pure gente che vive in questi paesini,  che non vede neanche mezzo immigrante,,e'"arrivato a credere che il problema del uk è dei suoi disservizi é a causa degli stranieri UE.
> Infatti la maggior parte di chi ha votato leave lo ha fatto per il discorso immigranti,  convinti che la causa dei giorni di attesa per un appuntamento al medico di base e' per via di questi giovani europei in salute che lavorano e pagano le tasse e che contribuiscono a finanziare la nhs.
> Ora c'è la corsa a diventare primo ministro,  e nessuno di loro si risparmia.  Giocano sporco pur di accapparrarsi il posto.  Vedi Boris fatto fuori da chi si fidava.
> La May e chi ambisce al posto,  hanno capito che il voto leave e' stato fatto per via degli immigrati e sarà il punto fermo che manterranno per garantirsi il successo alla corsa di primo ministro.  Poi peró parlano di altre cose abominevoli  (tagli ai servizi,  meno garanzie per I lavoratori delle piccole imprese,  no all'aumento del salario medio ect) ma fa niente. ...il topic hot del momento è l'immigrazione europea. ...


resta il fatto che i giovani istruiti non hanno votato.    chè poi sarebbe anche da capire questa istruzione a cosa dovrebbe corrispondere.    chè sai, se ad economia insegnano solo Keynes, preferisco evitare quel tipo di istruzione.



brenin ha detto:


> C'è la Russia, ad esempio, contro la quale Cameron è sempre stato fermo sostenitore delle note sanzioni.... un po' difficile coesistere, penso...


Cameron mi pare ormai fuori dai giochi.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mbeh ma spiegarlo ad uno di destra è pressoché inutile, non capiscono o meglio non gli interessa capire
> i destroidi  son così, sicché con @_perplesso_ sprechi tempo


simpatica 



Alessandra ha detto:


> UK che vorra' aderire al gruppo shangai?
> Probabilissimo.
> Tra l'altro ci sono dentro anche quei Paesi di cui loro diffidano ....per terrorismo ....dicono. ...


mah diciamo che è un'ipotesi.   non so quanto fondata, ma sbarellerebbe parecchio il tavolo.  perchè davvero al confronto del Gruppo Shangai, l'UE è nulla.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> simpatica
> 
> 
> 
> mah diciamo che è un'ipotesi.   non so quanto fondata, ma sbarellerebbe parecchio il tavolo.  perchè davvero al confronto del Gruppo Shangai, l'UE è nulla.


Ho il trofeo miss  simpatia attaccato all'ingresso di casa


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> simpatica
> 
> 
> 
> mah diciamo che è un'ipotesi.   non so quanto fondata, ma sbarellerebbe parecchio il tavolo.  perchè davvero al confronto del Gruppo Shangai, l'UE è nulla.


Nella campagna pubblicitaria leave, fra le varie cose,,dicevano che volevano sentirsi liberi di commerciare con la Cina senza le imposizioni UE. 
Se essere dentro li favorisce e di molto. ...
Pero' non conoscevo il gruppo di shangai,  leggevo adesso che è in contrapposizione (o comunque sono la risposta) agli USA.  E poi dentro ci sono Russia e Iran. Sarà difficile che entrino.  Forse cercheranno di essere liberi da tutto e fare I loro accordi commerciali con chi vogliono. 

Insomma. ...nella propaganda pro-brexit c'era anche scritto che l'UE si sta allargando e presto ci saranno dentro Paesi come Albania e Turchia. ...e loro non ci volevano avere a che fare ( per evitare il libero circolo di quelle persone )...sarebbe il colmo se entrassero nel gruppo shangai. ...


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> resta il fatto che i giovani istruiti non hanno votato.    chè poi sarebbe anche da capire questa istruzione a cosa dovrebbe corrispondere.    chè sai, se ad economia insegnano solo Keynes, preferisco evitare quel tipo di istruzione.
> 
> 
> 
> Cameron mi pare ormai fuori dai giochi.


I più giovani. Ma poi bisogna vedere chi.  Magari stiamo sempre parlando di quella fetta di popolazione poco istruita. 
Il giovane inglese laureato per tradizione viaggia.  Fa l'anno sabbatico e spesso non solo quando ha vent'anni. 
Conosco molti che hanno votato remain perché sognano di fare una esperienza di lavoro nei paesi europei.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Nella campagna pubblicitaria leave, fra le varie cose,,dicevano che volevano sentirsi liberi di commerciare con la Cina senza le imposizioni UE.
> Se essere dentro li favorisce e di molto. ...
> Pero' non conoscevo il gruppo di shangai,  leggevo adesso che è in contrapposizione (o comunque sono la risposta) agli USA.  E poi dentro ci sono Russia e Iran. Sarà difficile che entrino.  Forse cercheranno di essere liberi da tutto e fare I loro accordi commerciali con chi vogliono.
> 
> Insomma. ...nella propaganda pro-brexit c'era anche scritto che l'UE si sta allargando e presto ci saranno dentro Paesi come Albania e Turchia. ...e loro non ci volevano avere a che fare ( per evitare il libero circolo di quelle persone )...sarebbe il colmo se entrassero nel gruppo shangai. ...


Albania, Turchia e Macedonia sono i prossimi acquisti UE.    questa non è propaganda, è un dato certo.

Vedo che hai avuto  anche tu la mia stessa impressione.    mani libere per poter stringere accordi con chiunque.
capirai in una situazione così cosa possa fregargliene dell'Erasmus.

e se ci hai fatto caso, ultimamente i rapporti Londra-Washington sono più freddi del solito.....


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Albania, Turchia e Macedonia sono i prossimi acquisti UE.    questa non è propaganda, è un dato certo.
> 
> Vedo che hai avuto  anche tu la mia stessa impressione.    mani libere per poter stringere accordi con chiunque.
> capirai in una situazione così cosa possa fregargliene dell'Erasmus.
> ...


Io stavo rispondendo al tuo post dove chiedevi dei giovani. ...
Ognuno guarda il proprio interesse.  I giovani potrebbero essere più limitati nel muoversi e nel lavorare all'estero.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> I più giovani. Ma poi bisogna vedere chi.  Magari stiamo sempre parlando di quella fetta di popolazione poco istruita.
> Il giovane inglese laureato per tradizione viaggia.  Fa l'anno sabbatico e spesso non solo quando ha vent'anni.
> Conosco molti che hanno votato remain perché sognano di fare una esperienza di lavoro nei paesi europei.


è una questione di numeri.    tra gli under 25 ha votato si e no un terzo degli aventi diritto.

nella fascia fino a 35 anni ha votato quasi il 60%, ma già lì i sostenitori del Remain erano molti di meno.

l'esperienza di lavoro altrove c'è sempre,come possibilità.   la loro è la lingua franca di finanza e commercio e scienza.  avranno sempre questo vantaggio competitivo.    e se legano a sè il gruppo Shangai, almeno a livello di riferimento finanziario, hanno fatto bingo.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Secondo voi perchè se ne vanno ?
> 
> Perchè hanno forse capito che dietro la loro "grande" vittoria ci sta nascosta la loro più disastrosa sconfitta ?
> Perchè non si aspettavano di vincere ed ora non sanno che pesci pigliare ?
> ...


Secondo me....non avevano il piano B in caso di vittoria. 
Non erano organizzati e probabilmente non si aspettavano di vincere. 
E' stupido e banale, ma ho questa idea.
Adesso nessuno vuole questa responsabilita'.

Mi chiedo se l'articolo nelle prime pagine di oggi riguardo Tony Blair e la guerra in Iraq non sia un tentativo per distogliere l'attenzione e lo sconforto del puttanaio politico che sta accadendo in questo periodo post brexit. ...


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una questione di numeri.    tra gli under 25 ha votato si e no un terzo degli aventi diritto.
> 
> nella fascia fino a 35 anni ha votato quasi il 60%, ma già lì i sostenitori del Remain erano molti di meno.
> 
> l'esperienza di lavoro altrove c'è sempre,come possibilità.   la loro è la lingua franca di finanza e commercio e scienza.  avranno sempre questo vantaggio competitivo.    e se legano a sè il gruppo Shangai, almeno a livello di riferimento finanziario, hanno fatto bingo.


Vabbè perplesso. ...lasciamo perdere,  va....non so più con che altre parole spiegarti. ...lascio perdere.  Molto il colpo


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una questione di numeri.    tra gli under 25 ha votato si e no un terzo degli aventi diritto.
> 
> nella fascia fino a 35 anni ha votato quasi il 60%, ma già lì i sostenitori del Remain erano molti di meno.
> 
> l'esperienza di lavoro altrove c'è sempre,come possibilità.   la loro è la lingua franca di finanza e commercio e scienza.  avranno sempre questo vantaggio competitivo.    e se legano a sè il gruppo Shangai, almeno a livello di riferimento finanziario, hanno fatto bingo.


scusate eh
ma gli americani, che non sono sicuramente UE
si spostano e lavorano ovunque
spiegatemi perchè per lavorare bisogna essere UE


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vabbè perplesso. ...lasciamo perdere,  va....non so più con che altre parole spiegarti. ...lascio perdere.  Molto il colpo


l'errore è pensare che l'UE sia il centro.   l'UE è periferia del mondo.    io l'ho chiaro di cosa tu hai paura.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> scusate eh
> ma gli americani, che non sono sicuramente UE
> si spostano e lavorano ovunque
> spiegatemi perchè per lavorare bisogna essere UE


Per non avere bisogno del visto


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> scusate eh
> ma gli americani, che non sono sicuramente UE
> si spostano e lavorano ovunque
> spiegatemi perchè per lavorare bisogna essere UE


Per non avere bisogno del visto e delle menate burocratiche.


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Per non avere bisogno del visto


azz
problemone


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'errore è pensare che l'UE sia il centro.   l'UE è periferia del mondo.    io l'ho chiaro di cosa tu hai paura.


Della realtà ha paura, di che se no


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> scusate eh
> ma gli americani, che non sono sicuramente UE
> si spostano e lavorano ovunque
> spiegatemi perchè per lavorare bisogna essere UE


infatti non serve essere UE per spostarsi nel mondo.   ipoteticamente l'UE serve per commerciare senza il rischio di dazi tra paesi confinanti.    ma il commercio è regolato dal WTO, mica da Bruxelles.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti non serve essere UE per spostarsi nel mondo.   ipoteticamente l'UE serve per commerciare senza il rischio di dazi tra paesi confinanti.    ma il commercio è regolato dal WTO, mica da Bruxelles.


I dazi saranno ricontrattualizzati 
basta se no ti picchio seriamente :singleeye:


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'errore è pensare che l'UE sia il centro.   l'UE è periferia del mondo.    io l'ho chiaro di cosa tu hai paura.


Ma chi l'ha detto???
E' buffo....io ti dico una cosa, e tu mi rispondi con tutt'altro.  Non ci si capisce.  Amen.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Per non avere bisogno del visto e delle menate burocratiche.


che materialmente fanno perdere quanto tempo?


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti non serve essere UE per spostarsi nel mondo.   ipoteticamente l'UE serve per commerciare senza il rischio di dazi tra paesi confinanti.    ma il commercio è regolato dal WTO, mica da Bruxelles.


appunto
quindi parlare di lavoro all'estero è fumo negli occhi


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I dazi saranno ricontrattualizzati
> basta se no ti picchio seriamente :singleeye:


Provvedi,  please!


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Della realtà ha paura, di che se no





Fiammetta ha detto:


> I dazi saranno ricontrattualizzati
> basta se no ti picchio seriamente :singleeye:


ad oggi non è successo nulla.   questo dice la realtà.

dei dazi se ne riparlerà, se mai ci saranno.    continuate a dare per certi fatti che sono solo ipotetici.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> che materialmente fanno perdere quanto tempo?


Minchia perplesso. ....tu non hai mai vissuto fuori dall'italia,  vero???
Ecco. Allora basta eh! Che non ho voglia di fare la lista di tutte le cose e gli impicci. ...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> che materialmente fanno perdere quanto tempo?


Cioè tu ora di colpo sei d'accordo con la burocrazia, si sta proprio esagerando :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ad oggi non è successo nulla.   questo dice la realtà.
> 
> dei dazi se ne riparlerà, se mai ci saranno.    continuate a dare per certi fatti che sono solo ipotetici.


Maroooo ma di come funzioni le cose hai idea import export ? 
N mi sembra


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Minchia perplesso. ....tu non hai mai vissuto fuori dall'italia,  vero???
> Ecco. Allora basta eh! Che non ho voglia di fare la lista di tutte le cose e gli impicci. ...


non è necessario aver vissuto all'estero per saperlo.   basta confrontarsi ogni giorno con chi all'estero ci vive e lavora.

il visto di cui parli tu comporta un aggravio di tempo di circa 20 minuti ed il passare da un ingresso invece che da un altro, all'aeroporto.

se abiti in Inghilterra da abbastanza tempo, puoi richiedere la cittadinanza, cosa che non comporta la decadenza del tuo passaporto italiano (ed UE)

certo ci vuole più tempo per avere la cittadinanza e devi prevedere di fermarti in Inghilterra a lungo.    c'è un mio conoscente che in vista della brexit, ha fatto richiesta di cittadinanza apposta per ovviare a questo presunto problema del visto.

davvero, come motivazione quella del visto è tra le più inconsistenti.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è necessario aver vissuto all'estero per saperlo.   basta confrontarsi ogni giorno con chi all'estero ci vive e lavora.
> 
> il visto di cui parli tu comporta un aggravio di tempo di circa 20 minuti ed il passare da un ingresso invece che da un altro, all'aeroporto.
> 
> ...


Ma,perché vuoi essere picchiato a sangue , ma che sei masochista, porco zio !!!!


----------



## sienne (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è necessario aver vissuto all'estero per saperlo.   basta confrontarsi ogni giorno con chi all'estero ci vive e lavora.
> 
> il visto di cui parli tu comporta un aggravio di tempo di circa 20 minuti ed il passare da un ingresso invece che da un altro, all'aeroporto.
> 
> ...



Ciao

e chi lo sa perché ha avviato le pratiche per la cittadinanza, che è un percorso che dura fino a sei mesi e devi avere anche certi requisiti al posto di 20 minuti per un visum ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è necessario aver vissuto all'estero per saperlo.   basta confrontarsi ogni giorno con chi all'estero ci vive e lavora.
> 
> il visto di cui parli tu comporta un aggravio di tempo di circa 20 minuti ed il passare da un ingresso invece che da un altro, all'aeroporto.
> 
> ...


Tu dai scontate cose che non sono certe e che non puoi manco prevedere che vedo tutto rosa confetto... smettila di pensare che dopo la brexit chi vorrà andare in UK potrà andarci con la certezza che passerà la frontiera perché nessuno ti dà questa certezza ora 
come sono migranti gli africani lo saranno gli italiani, basta ora


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè tu ora di colpo sei d'accordo con la burocrazia, si sta proprio esagerando :rotfl:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maroooo ma di come funzioni le cose hai idea import export ?
> N mi sembra


ad oggi è cambiato qualcosa, sì o no?



perchè possiamo anche ipotizzare che arrivino le cavallette col Brexit.   o anche il ritorno di Sauron.   se tanto vogliamo fare terrorismo psicologico, vale tutto.

ma visto che si è parlato di realtà, la realtà è che nessuno di coloro il cui parere conti veramente, come la Merkel, ipotizza dazi o altri limiti alla libera circolazione di merci e persone.

cosa sarà, lo vedremo solo con l'inizio delle trattative.   ed il muro contro muro non conviene a nessuno, soprattutto all'UE.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e chi lo sa perché ha avviato le pratiche per la cittadinanza, che è un percorso che dura fino a sei mesi e devi avere anche certi requisiti al posto di 20 minuti per un visum ...
> 
> ...


Ma perché sa che gliela metteranno nel culo  ehm si lì dove non batte il sole  altrimenti ....


----------



## sienne (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché sa che gliela metteranno nel culo  ehm si lì dove non batte il sole  altrimenti ....



Ciao

beh, io vivo in un paese fuori dall'UE ... ne so qualcosa. 
Che poi bisogna ancora aspettare per sapere le condizioni ecc. è un'altro discorso ... 
Ma di sicuro è, che non sarà più così facile ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu dai scontate cose che non sono certe e che non puoi manco prevedere che vedo tutto rosa confetto... smettila di pensare che dopo la brexit chi vorrà andare in UK potrà andarci con la certezza che passerà la frontiera perché nessuno ti dà questa certezza ora
> come sono migranti gli africani lo saranno gli italiani, basta ora


quindi tu dai per scontato che sarà come dici tu.   e sulla base di cosa, visto che non c'è alcuna trattativa, al momento?

al momento nemmeno i calciatori professionisti hanno la certezza del visto per andare in Inghilterra.   e questo con l'UK dentro l'UE.   proprio perchè Schengen non vige colà.

quindi?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ad oggi è cambiato qualcosa, sì o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perplesso ma ci sei o ci fai 
ancora manco hanno fatto richiesta secondo  art 50, tu vedi dopo settembre come si ritorna a vendemmiare 

ma a te ti conviene pensare  che non conviene alla UE, invece io penso che la UE ha la mania di gestire il tutto con un certo diktat al quale non sfuggirà l'UK, e non converrà proprio a una cippa lippa di nessuno 
punto ....PUNTO !!!


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e chi lo sa perché ha avviato le pratiche per la cittadinanza, che è un percorso che dura fino a sei mesi e devi avere anche certi requisiti al posto di 20 minuti per un visum ...
> 
> ...


vive in Inghilterra da 10 anni, si è sposato ed attende un figlio.   direi che possa permettersi di aspettare qualche mese, non trovi?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi tu dai per scontato che sarà come dici tu.   e sulla base di cosa, visto che non c'è alcuna trattativa, al momento?
> 
> al momento nemmeno i calciatori professionisti hanno la certezza del visto per andare in Inghilterra.   e questo con l'UK dentro l'UE.   proprio perchè Schengen non vige colà.
> 
> quindi?


Ma che mi fai un termine di paragone con i calciatori? 
tesoro esistono le deroghe al mondo lo sai, sai cosa sono? Si! No non rioosndere 
sai che al mondo funziona solo ciò che conviene e sai che nei bracci di ferro ci si rimette in due e probabilmente anche in più di due ? 
Ciao unicorno rosa


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> vive in Inghilterra da 10 anni, si è sposato ed attende un figlio.   direi che possa permettersi di aspettare qualche mese, non trovi?


Ma se non lo ha fatto fino ad ora un motivo ci sarà :singleeye:
abbattetelo vi prego :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> vive in Inghilterra da 10 anni, si è sposato ed attende un figlio.   direi che possa permettersi di aspettare qualche mese, non trovi?



Ciao


perplesso, e come la metti per chi non ha i requisiti? Di questo si tratta ... altro che 20 minuti di visum. 

Il tuo amico si è inquietato e perciò ha preferito fare questa mossa. Lo hai scritto tu stesso. 
Perciò ... le cose cambieranno e non sarà sicuramente più facile. Anzi. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perplesso ma ci sei o ci fai
> ancora manco hanno fatto richiesta secondo  art 50, tu vedi dopo settembre come si ritorna a vendemmiare
> 
> ma a te ti conviene pensare  che non conviene alla UE, invece io penso che la UE ha la mania di gestire il tutto con un certo diktat al quale non sfuggirà l'UK, e non converrà proprio a una cippa lippa di nessuno
> punto ....PUNTO !!!





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che mi fai un termine di paragone con i calciatori?
> tesoro esistono le deroghe al mondo lo sai, sai cosa sono? Si! No non rioosndere
> sai che al mondo funziona solo ciò che conviene e sai che nei bracci di ferro ci si rimette in due e probabilmente anche in più di due ?
> Ciao unicorno rosa


certo che faccio il paragone coi calciatori, hanno bisogno del visto pure loro.    la trattativa dall'autunno quanto ci scommettiamo che sarà realmente gestita da Berlino e non da Bruxelles?

Le parole di Schauble sono molto chiare in questo senso.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> perplesso, e come la metti per chi non ha i requisiti? Di questo si tratta ... altro che 20 minuti di visum.
> ...


chi non ha i requisiti, torna a casa.   ma questo vale anche oggi.    e accedere in un paese non dev'essere facile.   dev'essere legale.

il mio conoscente non si è inquietato, ha solo preso atto che, vedendo il suo futuro lì dov'è da 10 anni, tanto valeva prendere la cittadinanza.   tanto non perde il suo passaporto italiano e comunitario.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che faccio il paragone coi calciatori, hanno bisogno del visto pure loro.    la trattativa dall'autunno quanto ci scommettiamo che sarà realmente gestita da Berlino e non da Bruxelles?
> 
> Le parole di Schauble sono molto chiare in questo senso.


Peggio che andar di notte per UK 

si sì che notoriamente crucchi e english vanno molto d accordo


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Peggio che andar di notte per UK
> 
> si sì che notoriamente crucchi e english vanno molto d accordo


i soldi fanno vedere anche i ciechi, dicono a Napoli.  non la scrivo in napoletano per evitar figure.


----------



## sienne (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi non ha i requisiti, torna a casa.   ma questo vale anche oggi.    e accedere in un paese non dev'essere facile.   dev'essere legale.
> 
> il mio conoscente non si è inquietato, ha solo preso atto che, vedendo il suo futuro lì dov'è da 10 anni, tanto valeva prendere la cittadinanza.   tanto non perde il suo passaporto italiano e comunitario.



Ciao


tu hai scritto che il tuo conoscente ha fatto richiesta di cittadinanza in vista della Brexit. Ed ora riporti un'altra motivazione. Boh ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> i soldi fanno vedere anche i ciechi, dicono a Napoli.  non la scrivo in napoletano per evitar figure.


Eh ma mi sa che tu non hai capito chi ha il coltello dalla parte del manico 
stai sereno (cit Renzi)


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> tu hai scritto che il tuo conoscente ha fatto richiesta di cittadinanza in vista della Brexit. Ed ora riporti un'altra motivazione. Boh ...
> ...


non sono motivazioni antitetiche, ma conseguenti.   nel senso, tu hai un'idea che ti frulla in capo, avviene un evento che ti induce ad accelerare la decisione.    molto semplice.

peraltro, un'altra cosa che nessuno dice, è che anche in caso di Bremain, gli inglesi avrebbero avuto mano libera relativamente agli ingressi ed all'accesso allo stato sociale per i non cittadini.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma mi sa che tu non hai capito chi ha il coltello dalla parte del manico
> stai sereno (cit Renzi)


di certo non ce l'ha Juncker


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma,perché vuoi essere picchiato a sangue , ma che sei masochista, porco zio !!!!





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e chi lo sa perché ha avviato le pratiche per la cittadinanza, che è un percorso che dura fino a sei mesi e devi avere anche certi requisiti al posto di 20 minuti per un visum ...
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu dai scontate cose che non sono certe e che non puoi manco prevedere che vedo tutto rosa confetto... smettila di pensare che dopo la brexit chi vorrà andare in UK potrà andarci con la certezza che passerà la frontiera perché nessuno ti dà questa certezza ora
> come sono migranti gli africani lo saranno gli italiani, basta ora


Sante subito! !!!
Meno male che spiegate voi perché io per oggi ho dato


----------



## sienne (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono motivazioni antitetiche, ma conseguenti.   nel senso, tu hai un'idea che ti frulla in capo, avviene un evento che ti induce ad accelerare la decisione.    molto semplice.
> 
> peraltro, un'altra cosa che nessuno dice, è che anche in caso di Bremain, gli inglesi avrebbero avuto mano libera relativamente agli ingressi ed all'accesso allo stato sociale per i non cittadini.



Ciao

e allora hai riportato un esempio fuori luogo ... che con il processo di ottenere un visum in 20 minuti  
centra quanto mia nonna. 



sienne


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e allora hai riportato un esempio fuori luogo ... che con il processo di ottenere un visum in 20 minuti
> centra quanto mia nonna.
> ...


no che non è fuori luogo.   perchè sembra che ottenere sto visto sia una tragedia biblica.    e quindi se è così tragico e si prevede di rimanere in UK a tempo indeterminato, ci sono vie alternative.

se invece non interessa rimanere in UK più di tanto, allora non ha senso preoccuparsi di visti e quant'altro.

davvero fa il paio con quelli che lamentavano il "rischio" che il set del Trono di Spade cambiasse sede.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no che non è fuori luogo.   perchè sembra che ottenere sto visto sia una tragedia biblica.    e quindi se è così tragico e si prevede di rimanere in UK a tempo indeterminato, ci sono vie alternative.
> 
> se invece non interessa rimanere in UK più di tanto, allora non ha senso preoccuparsi di visti e quant'altro.
> 
> davvero fa il paio con quelli che lamentavano il "rischio" che il set del Trono di Spade cambiasse sede.


E smettila di sbattere i piedini per terra come un bimbo treenne bizzoso, tanto non hai ragione e la prossima volta che provi a lamentarti  di burocrazia sotto qualsiasi forma ti Becchi un vaffanculo con l'eco!!!! 
Mollala,  magna un gelato   ecchecazzo  !!!


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E smettila di sbattere i piedini per terra come un bimbo treenne bizzoso, tanto non hai ragione e la prossima volta che provi a lamentarti  di burocrazia sotto qualsiasi forma ti Becchi un vaffanculo con l'eco!!!!
> Mollala,  magna un gelato   ecchecazzo  !!!


io sono molto sereno   e non è che se sbatti i piedini per terra dicendo che non ho ragione, cambi la situazione.

col Bremain i nuovi arrivati in UK avrebbero avuto la certezza di essere esclusi dallo stato sociale,il Regno Unito non avrebbe partecipato nè al processo unitario nè ad un esercito comune.   più tutta una serie di altri privilegi che avrebbero creato molte più tensioni rispetto al Brexit.

perchè avrebbe creato un precedente.    secondo te in quanti erano a conoscenza di questi fatti, visto che si lamenta la scarsa informazione sui temi del referendum?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sono molto sereno   e non è che se sbatti i piedini per terra dicendo che non ho ragione, cambi la situazione.
> 
> col Bremain i nuovi arrivati in UK avrebbero avuto la certezza di essere esclusi dallo stato sociale,il Regno Unito non avrebbe partecipato nè al processo unitario nè ad un esercito comune.   più tutta una serie di altri privilegi che avrebbero creato molte più tensioni rispetto al Brexit.
> 
> perchè avrebbe creato un precedente.    secondo te in quanti erano a conoscenza di questi fatti, visto che si lamenta la scarsa informazione sui temi del referendum?


Esercito comune ? :rotfl:
A perple ancora stiamo a cercare di evitare di sputarci addosso ( parlo,dei paesi in UE ) e tu ne sei un esempio e parli di esercito comune :rotfl:ma non sei contraddittorio ? 
Si


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Esercito comune ? :rotfl:
> A perple ancora stiamo a cercare di evitare di sputarci addosso ( parlo,dei paesi in UE ) e tu ne sei un esempio e parli di esercito comune :rotfl:ma non sei contraddittorio ?
> Si


sto parlando dei contenuti del pacchetto Cameron  è lì che si parla di esclusione del Regno Unito da un futuribile esercito comune europeo.

[h=5]I contenuti dell’accordo[/h]La  Gran Bretagna ha ottenuto che «al momento della prossima revisione dei  Trattati» verrà inserito un paragrafo in cui sarà esplicitamente scritto  che Londra è esentata dal concetto di «ever closer Union» («Unione  sempre più stretta», il principio su cui si fonda l’Europa sin dal  Trattato di Roma del 1957).  E infatti la Gran  Bretagna «non farà mai  parte di un esercito europeo»,  non parteciperà ai  salvataggi  finanziari, all'euro e ai confini aperti ma sarà influente «nelle  decisioni che ci interessano e avremo la possibilità di prendere  iniziative», ha specificato Cameron. «Saremo protetti in modo  permanente, la supervisione delle nostre banche resta a noi, l'Eurozona  non sarà un blocco che può agire contro di noi e non saremo  discriminati», ha aggiunto. Inoltre il governo inglese potrà attivare  per 7 anni il cosiddetto «freno d’emergenza» per l’accesso dei benefici  al welfare. Nel testo dell’accordo con l’Ue, è precisato che la  limitazione si applicherà «a tutti i lavoratori nuovi arrivati per un  periodo di 7 anni». L’accesso ai benefici è graduale nell’arco di  quattro anni. La richiesta di Cameron era di 7 anni, rinnovabili per due  periodi di 3 anni ciascuno. 

http://www.corriere.it/esteri/16_fe...ue-fd4000a0-d74e-11e5-a4d1-c8704a1e2204.shtml


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sto parlando dei contenuti del pacchetto Cameron  è lì che si parla di esclusione del Regno Unito da un futuribile esercito comune europeo.
> 
> *I contenuti dell’accordo*
> 
> ...


Prima osservazione solo quel coglione di Cameron e mi dispiace dirtelo tu potete pensare che si arriverà ad un esercito comunitario
seconda osservazione come vedi aver votato la brexit è stato un autogol per lui e per gli altri che infatti si sono defilati Farage e johnson in testa 
diciamo che farage non si aspettava di vincere, di arrivare lì lì magari si con una percentuale minima di differenza ma pensava di perdere al referendum e allora sì che sarebbe rimasto ma siccome avendo vinto non ha un piano politico economico e sociale valido, si è dimesso 
infatti mentre in campagna elettorale arringava le folle con il fatto che le sterline risparmiate nell'uscita da UE sarebbero state utilizzate nella sanità, dopo due giorni in un'intervista ha dovuto mestamente smentirsi 
il perché è semplice Farage aveva il piano A che consisteva nella vittoria del BREMAIN, il piano B che consisteva nel BREXIT non lo ha mai avuto 
della serie dilettanti allo sbaraglio


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prima osservazione solo quel coglione di Cameron e mi dispiace dirtelo tu potete pensare che si arriverà ad un esercito comunitario
> seconda osservazione come vedi aver votato la brexit è stato un autogol per lui e per gli altri che infatti si sono defilati Farage e johnson in testa
> diciamo che farage non si aspettava di vincere, di arrivare lì lì magari si con una percentuale minima di differenza ma pensava di perdere al referendum e allora sì che sarebbe rimasto ma siccome avendo vinto non ha un piano politico economico e sociale valido, si è dimesso
> infatti mentre in campagna elettorale arringava le folle con il fatto che le sterline risparmiate nell'uscita da UE sarebbero state utilizzate nella sanità, dopo due giorni in un'intervista ha dovuto mestamente smentirsi
> ...


questo che ti ho riportato è il riassunto dell'accordo tra UE e Uk per evitare la Brexit.

chiedelo alla Merkel e a Juncker cosa c'entra l'esercito europeo, mica a me.   ma se fa parte delle cose da cui l'UK sarebbe stata esentata, un motivo ci sarà.

Che Farage non si aspettasse di farcela, specie dopo il "casuale" omicidio Cox, lo penso anch'io.  ma ce l'ha fatta.
e l'Ukip non è forza di governo, quindi a meno che facciano le elezioni in settembre, non è responsabilità loro presentare un piano.   ma invece di svicolare su Farage, rispondi alla domanda:

ti pare logico e prudente consentire uno status speciale all'UK? e perchè allora non consentire anche alle altre Nazioni gli stessi optout?   che senso avrebbe avuto un'unione con figli e figliastri?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo che ti ho riportato è il riassunto dell'accordo tra UE e Uk per evitare la Brexit.
> 
> chiedelo alla Merkel e a Juncker cosa c'entra l'esercito europeo, mica a me.   ma se fa parte delle cose da cui l'UK sarebbe stata esentata, un motivo ci sarà.
> 
> ...


Io non svicolo su nulla 
lo status speciale UK già lo aveva e si era tenuta la sterlina per questo sono degli emeriti  coglioni, tanto pure, vogliono intendo 
UKIP anche se non è una forza di governo e potrebbe diventarlo, QUANDO si impegna a portare avanti una fazione quella della BREXIT in un referendum deve almeno avere idea cosa fare poi, non appunto e lo ripeto dimostrarsi dilettante allo sbaraglio e defilarsi 
non è che hanno giocato a tressette e chi ha vinto poi si alza dal tavolo ed esce che tanto chissene facendo spallucce 
ti è chiaro questo o no ? 
Si chiama assunzione di responsabilità


ti ho risposto


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non svicolo su nulla
> lo status speciale UK già lo aveva e si era tenuta la sterlina per questo sono degli emeriti  coglioni, tanto pure, vogliono intendo
> UKIP anche se non è una forza di governo e potrebbe diventarlo, QUANDO si impegna a portare avanti una fazione quella della BREXIT in un referendum deve almeno avere idea cosa fare poi, non appunto e lo ripeto dimostrarsi dilettante allo sbaraglio e defilarsi
> non è che hanno giocato a tressette e chi ha vinto poi si alza dal tavolo ed esce che tanto chissene facendo spallucce
> ...


no  perchè continui a parlare di Farage e non del pacchetto Cameron.    e la domanda era precisa  ha senso un'UE in cui l'UK sostanzialmente fa come le pare?  e perchè loro sì e gli altri no?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no  perchè continui a parlare di Farage e non del pacchetto Cameron.    e la domanda era precisa  ha senso un'UE in cui l'UK sostanzialmente fa come le pare?  e perchè loro sì e gli altri no?


Perplesso ma lo hanno sempre fatto 
cioè non è che il BREMAIN modificasse chissà cosa, mentre il brexit modificherà molto anche se tu, salvini e Grillo ne avete immensa paura 
perplesso ti magno  la pasta in testa


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perplesso ma lo hanno sempre fatto
> cioè non è che il BREMAIN modificasse chissà cosa, mentre il brexit modificherà molto anche se tu, salvini e Grillo ne avete immensa paura
> perplesso ti magno  la pasta in testa


non direi, visto che hai dimostrato di non conoscere il contenuto del pacchetto Cameron 

il Bremain sanciva una situazione di privilegio per il Regno Unito a tempo indeterminato.    delle modifiche del Brexit  on ho alcuna paura, anzi penso che migliorerà molto la situazione 

qui l'unica che profila scenari apocalittici sei tu


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non direi, visto che hai dimostrato di non conoscere il contenuto del pacchetto Cameron
> 
> il Bremain sanciva una situazione di privilegio per il Regno Unito a tempo indeterminato.    delle modifiche del Brexit  on ho alcuna paura, anzi penso che migliorerà molto la situazione
> 
> qui l'unica che profila scenari apocalittici sei tu


Ma no scenari realistici, tu invece ti tieni stretto l'unicorno rosa 
tu dimentichi che io faccio un lavoro che mi da una visione del l'economia reale che tu non hai e mai avrai, ho meglio tu ce l'hai limitata al  tuo settore, io ne ho una globale per motivi di lavoro non perché mi impegni a cercarla 
se ti ricordi bene tempo fa ti dissi che il peggio doveva arrivare ed infatti è arrivato, ecco ora torna


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no scenari realistici, tu invece ti tieni stretto l'unicorno rosa
> tu dimentichi che io faccio un lavoro che mi da una visione del l'economia reale che tu non hai e mai avrai, ho meglio tu ce l'hai limitata al  tuo settore, io ne ho una globale per motivi di lavoro non perché mi impegni a cercarla
> se ti ricordi bene tempo fa ti dissi che il peggio doveva arrivare ed infatti è arrivato, ecco ora torna


in realtà non è arrivato alcun peggio  e cmq se questo è il peggio, allora speriamo peggiori ancora, perchè prima si prende atto che questa UE non ha futuro meglio è.

e no, direi che gli scenari realistici te li ho presentati io.   perchè il pacchetto Cameron sarebbe diventato una certezza il giorno dopo il Bremain.   le tue cavallette invece devono ancora arrivare.

tu hai una visione della situazione finanziaria  l'economia reale è quella di chi produce ed intraprende ogni giorno.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà non è arrivato alcun peggio  e cmq se questo è il peggio, allora speriamo peggiori ancora, perchè prima si prende atto che questa UE non ha futuro meglio è.
> 
> e no, direi che gli scenari realistici te li ho presentati io.   perchè il pacchetto Cameron sarebbe diventato una certezza il giorno dopo il Bremain.   le tue cavallette invece devono ancora arrivare.
> 
> tu hai una visione della situazione finanziaria  l'economia reale è quella di chi produce ed intraprende ogni giorno.


Non intendevo la brexit, intendevo la  crisi che ci accomoagna da anni 
no forse non ti è chiaro che io seguo fallimenti e procedure concorsuali, ci sguazzo  prioprio dentro e quelli sono economia talmente reale che manco immagini, io ho rapporti di lavoro con il piccolo commerciante, l'imprenditore piccolo medio e grande, con il libero professionista, l'artigiano ... E chi più ne ha più ne metta 
Lo faccio da più di 20 anni e la crisi degli ultimi anni, io come altri che fanno il mio stesso lavoro la aspettavamo nei tempi e nei modi in cui si è presentata


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non intendevo la brexit, intendevo la  crisi che ci accomoagna da anni
> no forse non ti è chiaro che io seguo fallimenti e procedure concorsuali, ci sguazzo  prioprio dentro e quelli sono economia talmente reale che manco immagini, io ho rapporti di lavoro con il piccolo commerciante, l'imprenditore piccolo medio e grande, con il libero professionista, l'artigiano ... E chi più ne ha più ne metta
> Lo faccio da più di 20 anni e la crisi degli ultimi anni, io come altri che fanno il mio stesso lavoro la aspettavamo nei tempi e nei modi in cui si è presentata


vedi che svicoli?    qui si parlava dei presunti disastri legati alla Brexit.

se invece mi vuoi parlare della situazione legata alla nostra realtà, è tutto un altro paio di maniche.  ma è OT


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi che svicoli?    qui si parlava dei presunti disastri legati alla Brexit.
> 
> se invece mi vuoi parlare della situazione legata alla nostra realtà, è tutto un altro paio di maniche.  ma è OT


No tu sai che io ho previsto situazioni che si sono avverate in campo economico e finanziario, mentre per te arrivavano tra capo e collo 
siccome ti illudi volevo farti notare che ci sarà qualcuno  che ti tiene sveglio ed attento quando arriverà di peggio :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No tu sai che io ho previsto situazioni che si sono avverate in campo economico e finanziario, mentre per te arrivavano tra capo e collo
> siccome ti illudi volevo farti notare che ci sarà qualcuno  che ti tiene sveglio ed attento quando arriverà di peggio :rotfl:


ma veramenite no  di sorprese non ne ho avute.    e non ho problemi ad affrontare situazioni disagevoli.

sei tu quella spaventata, anche se ridi


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma veramenite no  di sorprese non ne ho avute.    e non ho problemi ad affrontare situazioni disagevoli.
> 
> sei tu quella spaventata, anche se ridi


Menti sapendo di mentire, il che è grave 
non posso dire altro ma sai bene a cosa mi riferisco, smollala


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Menti sapendo di mentire, il che è grave
> non posso dire altro ma sai bene a cosa mi riferisco, smollala


no, perchè dovrei mentire?   non ho avuto sorprese o cose che non mi aspettavo.   ho fatto e faccio riflessioni sul mio lavoro e su come sta evolvendo.    ho constatato come cose che erano, non saranno più.    

faccio un lavoro che per sua natura non da certezze.     se mi facessi prendere dal panico, sarei fottuto, non trovi?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no, perchè dovrei mentire?   non ho avuto sorprese o cose che non mi aspettavo.   ho fatto e faccio riflessioni sul mio lavoro e su come sta evolvendo.    ho constatato come cose che erano, non saranno più.
> 
> faccio un lavoro che per sua natura non da certezze.     se mi facessi prendere dal panico, sarei fottuto, non trovi?


La devi smettere di infiocchettare realtà che non ti piacciono
per il tuo bene, poi il mio consiglio puoi tranquillamente cestinarlo, resta un tuo problema


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La devi smettere di infiocchettare realtà che non ti piacciono
> per il tuo bene, poi il mio consiglio puoi tranquillamente cestinarlo, resta un tuo problema


stai svicolando


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai svicolando


No tutt'altro e impara a fare i BP se non vuoi trovarti male che servono anche per il tuo mestiere


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

Il problema di fondo è che ai cittadini europei l'UE rispetto al passato piace sempre meno... ora evidentemente viene percepita, a torto o a ragione, come un organismo gestito da burocrati non eletti. L'ingresso continuo di paesi periferici, l'immigrazione gestita in maniera pessima, l'erosione dei diritti stanno creando sempre più malcontento. 
E' troppo facile liquidare questo malessere degli europei come razzismo, nazionalismo, populismo... questi semmai sono dei sintomi di una malattia che ci si ostina a non vedere. Probabilmente quando chi governa vorrà prenderne atto, sarà troppo tardi.


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No tutt'altro e impara a fare i BP se non vuoi trovarti male che servono anche per il tuo mestiere


sì stai svicolando,perchè hai portato la discussione sulla mia attività, che nulla c'entra col discorso del 3d


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il problema di fondo è che ai cittadini europei l'UE rispetto al passato piace sempre meno... ora evidentemente viene percepita, a torto o a ragione, come un organismo gestito da burocrati non eletti. L'ingresso continuo di paesi periferici, l'immigrazione gestita in maniera pessima, l'erosione dei diritti stanno creando sempre più malcontento.
> E' troppo facile liquidare questo malessere degli europei come razzismo, nazionalismo, populismo... questi semmai sono dei sintomi di una malattia che ci si ostina a non vedere. Probabilmente quando chi governa vorrà prenderne atto, sarà troppo tardi.


il problema è che si vuole imporre "un'integrazione" a tappe forzatissime e senza tenere conto che le nazioni europee hanno storie plurisecolari se non millenarie, in alcuni casi.

il problema è che Juncker e soci si comportano come il clan Savastano con gli stati membri.

il problema è che nessuno ha chiesto e vuole un'Europa centralizzata e burocratica.


il problema più grosso è che seppur a denti stretti, i vertici europei stanno ammettendo che la democrazia è un ostacolo alla loro idea di Europa.   ma non possono ancora dirlo apertamente perchè sanno che adesso provocherebbero una rivolta.    ma il loro obbiettivo è arrivare a far sì che a votare ci vada un terzo delle persone, esattamente quel terzo che loro sono riusciti ad indottrinare.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì stai svicolando,perchè hai portato la discussione sulla mia attività, che nulla c'entra col discorso del 3d


Mica tanto nemmeno Cameron e Farage si son fatti un BP... sicché mal comune mezzo gaudio


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mica tanto nemmeno Cameron e Farage si son fatti un BP... sicché mal comune mezzo gaudio


Cameron il BP lo ha fatto invece, ma gli elettori gliel'hanno bocciato 

quindi ora si fa da parte.   tutto molto regolare.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Luglio 2016)

Le trattative di Cameron io le conoscevo. 
Fondamentalmente aveva trattato un limitato accesso ai benefit per I nuovi arrivati in uk e mi pare, avevo sentito,  un tempo permanenza minimo in uk prima di potersi registrare al medico. 
 [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] 
Io la penso come te.  Avevano tutti I benefici.  Si tenevano persino la loro moneta. Uscire e poi dimostrare che non erano neanche preparati per l'uscita, è da coglioni. 
La scozia è disperata perché vorrebbe rimanere in UE con le stesse condizioni privilegiate del uk,  ma se diventeranno indipendenti dal regno unito e vorranno aderire alla UE,  non avranno privilegi speciali e dovranno adottare l'euro.  Quindi sono incazzati per aver perso una condizione privilegiata irripetibile. 

Il remain era lasciare le cose cosi' come erano e dal momento che sono nati cosi', potevano rimanerci. 
Brexit significa cambiare tutto e mostrare agli altri stati europei che non conviene uscire. 

Comunque la May è la favorita per la carica di primo ministro. ...ed era a favore del Remain. ...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è che si vuole imporre "un'integrazione" a tappe forzatissime e senza tenere conto che le nazioni europee hanno storie plurisecolari se non millenarie, in alcuni casi.
> 
> il problema è che Juncker e soci si comportano come il clan Savastano con gli stati membri.
> 
> ...


Questo è un obiettivo di qualunque democrazia seria  le false preoccupazioni dei politici sull'astensionismo sono evidenti.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Le trattative di Cameron io le conoscevo.
> Fondamentalmente aveva trattato un limitato accesso ai benefit per I nuovi arrivati in uk e mi pare, avevo sentito,  un tempo permanenza minimo in uk prima di potersi registrare al medico.
> @_Fiammetta_
> Io la penso come te.  Avevano tutti I benefici.  Si tenevano persino la loro moneta. Uscire e poi dimostrare che non erano neanche preparati per l'uscita, è da coglioni.
> ...


Dopo secoli di rivendicazioni, hanno sprecato l'unico colpo in canna che avevano due anni  fa... ecco cosa succede a fidarsi degli inglesi  William Wallace si starà rivoltando nella tomba


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Le trattative di Cameron io le conoscevo.
> Fondamentalmente aveva trattato un limitato accesso ai benefit per I nuovi arrivati in uk e mi pare, avevo sentito,  un tempo permanenza minimo in uk prima di potersi registrare al medico.
> @_Fiammetta_
> Io la penso come te.  Avevano tutti I benefici.  Si tenevano persino la loro moneta. Uscire e poi dimostrare che non erano neanche preparati per l'uscita, è da coglioni.
> ...


c'era anche la possibilità di adottare un sistema a quote per l'immigrazione anche dai paesi comunitari, una cosa sul modello australiano e neozelandese.   questo in caso di Bremain.

Col Brexit invece c'è la possibilità di rinegoziare tutto.    So pure io che la May è più morbida verso l'UE.  ma se vince, dovrà ugualmente negoziare l'uscita.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Cameron il BP lo ha fatto invece, ma gli elettori gliel'hanno bocciato
> 
> quindi ora si fa da parte.   tutto molto regolare.


Ancora non hai chiaro il concetto di BP, studia e ripresentati anche tu a settembre 
Perplesso non si sta giocando a dama, te lo ricordo qui si gioca a domino e non pensare che noi tutti non verremo coinvolti ma resteremo dei semplici spettatori


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ancora non hai chiaro il concetto di BP, studia e ripresentati anche tu a settembre
> Perplesso non si sta giocando a dama, te lo ricordo qui si gioca a domino e non pensare che noi tutti non verremo coinvolti ma resteremo dei semplici spettatori


resta il fatto che il pacchetto Cameron hai dimostrato di non conoscerlo e hai svicolato sul discorso della mia attività.

e continui a rimanere evasiva sulla domanda fondamentale:  perchè mai all'Inghilterra avrebbe dovuto essere riservato un trattamento di favore?   e perchè agli altri paesi questo diritto verrebbe negato?


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> resta il fatto che il pacchetto Cameron hai dimostrato di non conoscerlo e hai svicolato sul discorso della mia attività.
> 
> e continui a rimanere evasiva sulla domanda fondamentale:*  perchè mai all'Inghilterra avrebbe dovuto essere riservato un trattamento di favore?   e perchè agli altri paesi questo diritto verrebbe negato*?


Questa era un'autentica vergogna!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'era anche la possibilità di adottare un sistema a quote per l'immigrazione anche dai paesi comunitari, una cosa sul modello australiano e neozelandese.   questo in caso di Bremain.
> 
> Col Brexit invece c'è la possibilità di rinegoziare tutto.    So pure io che la May è più morbida verso l'UE.  ma se vince, dovrà ugualmente negoziare l'uscita.


Ma L'UE non sarà morbida 
Alla fine brexit così come concepito si rivelerà un deterrente per uscire


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma L'UE non sarà morbida
> Alla fine brexit così come concepito si rivelerà un deterrente per uscire


continui a non rispondere   intanto ad ottobre ci sarà il referendum ungherese sull'immigrazione.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma L'UE non sarà morbida
> *Alla fine brexit così come concepito si rivelerà un deterrente per uscire*


Questo dipenderà da tanti fattori... se in futuro le cose andranno bene per l'UK, potrebbe invece costituire un esempio da seguire. Ma se l'UE si dissolverà, penso piuttosto che accadrà in un processo rapido... come la fine del blocco comunista.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> continui a non rispondere   intanto ad ottobre ci sarà il referendum ungherese sull'immigrazione.


il principio della fine potrebbe essere la nuova elezione austriaca.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> resta il fatto che il pacchetto Cameron hai dimostrato di non conoscerlo e hai svicolato sul discorso della mia attività.
> 
> e continui a rimanere evasiva sulla domanda fondamentale:  perchè mai all'Inghilterra avrebbe dovuto essere riservato un trattamento di favore?   e perchè agli altri paesi questo diritto verrebbe negato?


Ma porco zio questa domanda era lecita anni fa quando si sono concessi in privilegi ora con i diritti già acquisiti che cazzo pensi possa cambiare 
Certo che i privilegi non li avrei concessi allora ora è sterile parlarne e comunque con la brexit sono spariti quindi lo comprendi che si sono fatti autogol si o no? No che cazzo te lo chiedi a fare che hai una chiusura mentale spaventosa su certi argomenti


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> resta il fatto che il pacchetto Cameron hai dimostrato di non conoscerlo e hai svicolato sul discorso della mia attività.
> 
> e continui a rimanere evasiva sulla domanda fondamentale:  perchè mai *all'Inghilterra avrebbe dovuto essere riservato un trattamento di favore*?   e perchè agli altri paesi questo diritto verrebbe negato?


E' da quando sono entrati che hanno avuto solo trattamenti di favore....


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Questo dipenderà da tanti fattori... se in futuro le cose andranno bene per l'UK, potrebbe invece costituire un esempio da seguire. Ma se l'UE si dissolverà, penso piuttosto che accadrà in un processo rapido... come la fine del blocco comunista.


Infatti io non penso che andranno bene


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma porco zio questa domanda era lecita anni fa quando si sono concessi in privilegi ora con i diritti già acquisiti che cazzo pensi possa cambiare
> Certo che *i privilegi non li avrei concessi allora *ora è sterile parlarne e comunque con la brexit sono spariti quindi lo comprendi che si sono fatti autogol si o no? No che cazzo te lo chiedi a fare che hai una chiusura mentale spaventosa su certi argomenti


Straquoto. Non si è mai avuta alcuna par condicio nei confronti dell' UK.... già la Thatcher sollevò così tante eccezioni e distinguo ( oltre 30 anni fa ) che c'è da chiedersi il perchè di tutte queste concessioni... ed aggiungo che a livello fiscale ci siamo tenuti per decenni un cavallo di troia in pancia... vedi caso fiat che paga le tasse in Inghilterra ( e da noi fruisce della cassa integrazione )...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infatti io non penso che andranno bene


Difficile, hai ragione... però gli inglesi nella loro storia hanno dimostrato di avere mille risorse.


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma porco zio questa domanda era lecita anni fa quando si sono concessi in privilegi ora con i diritti già acquisiti che cazzo pensi possa cambiare
> Certo che i privilegi non li avrei concessi allora ora è sterile parlarne e comunque con la brexit sono spariti quindi lo comprendi che si sono fatti autogol si o no? No che cazzo te lo chiedi a fare che hai una chiusura mentale spaventosa su certi argomenti


i privilegi che non si possano revocare per eccessiva onerositù sopravvenuta o per questioni di opportunità politca è una balla.   si sono concessi perchè si sapeva che altrimenti il Brexit invece del 52% prendeva l'80%.

gli inglesi non hanno fatto alcuna autorete.    non sono mai stati favorevoli nè interessati ad una maggiore integrazione politica ed infatti per evitare l'uscita, Bruxelles ha dovuto concedere l'optout.  così come l'ha dovuta concedere su molti altri argomenti.

Ora, se non ti è chiaro che un'unione in cui c'è un soggetto privilegiato che ha tutti i diritti e nessun dovere avrebbe innescato tensioni molto più gravi rispetto ad un Brexit, non so che farci.


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> il principio della fine potrebbe essere la nuova elezione austriaca.


per non parlare della francia il prossimo anno.   dove dubito che la LePen possa vincere, ma di sicuro nessuno vince più in Europa senza mettere in discussione Bruxelles.

peraltro voglio vedere come reagiscono in scandinavia all'ufficializzazione dell'ingresso di Macedonia, Albania e Turchia nell'UE.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> i privilegi che non si possano revocare per eccessiva onerositù sopravvenuta o per questioni di opportunità politca è una balla.   si sono concessi perchè si sapeva che altrimenti il Brexit invece del 52% prendeva l'80%.
> 
> gli inglesi non hanno fatto alcuna autorete.    non sono mai stati favorevoli nè interessati ad una maggiore integrazione politica ed infatti per evitare l'uscita, Bruxelles ha dovuto concedere l'optout.  così come l'ha dovuta concedere su molti altri argomenti.
> 
> Ora, se non ti è chiaro che un'unione in cui c'è un soggetto privilegiato che ha tutti i diritti e nessun dovere avrebbe innescato tensioni molto più gravi rispetto ad un Brexit, non so che farci.


Il tuo pensiero resta tuo 
Quindi a meno che tu non sia uno statista e non lo sei, aspetta e poi da settembre in poi comincio a tirarti le orecchie 

Perplesso se aspetti che ti dia ragione, considerando che ti muovi solo ed esclusivamente per motivi ideologici puoi pure morire
Quando la smetterai di avere il paraocchi allora se ne riparla 
Ma non mi sembri in grado onestamente


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Difficile, hai ragione... però gli inglesi *nella loro storia *hanno dimostrato di avere mille risorse.


Vero, com'è anche vero che *avevano* un impero....


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il tuo pensiero resta tuo
> Quindi a meno che tu non sia uno statista e non lo sei, aspetta e poi da settembre in poi comincio a tirarti le orecchie
> 
> Perplesso se aspetti che ti dia ragione, considerando che ti muovi solo ed esclusivamente per motivi ideologici puoi pure morire
> ...


il mio pensiero si basa sui fatti.   pur di evitare il Brexit, l'UE ha concesso di tutto e di più all'Inghilterra.   pure tu devi ammettere che non avresti concesso nulla.

ed il pacchetto Cameron era molto più dannoso del Brexit. perchè creare un sistema con membri privilegiati comporta con certezza guai.

quella che onestamente non si leva il paraocchi sei tu.


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, com'è anche vero che *avevano* un impero....


...e ora hanno un Commonwealth e le mani libere per trattare con Shangai.


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...e ora hanno un Commonwealth e le *mani libere per trattare con Shangai*.


Intendi solo la Cina o i paesi ( Russia inclusa ) del Brics e del  gruppo di Shangai  ? e cosa intendi per mani libere ?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il mio pensiero si basa sui fatti.   pur di evitare il Brexit, l'UE ha concesso di tutto e di più all'Inghilterra.   pure tu devi ammettere che non avresti concesso nulla.
> 
> ed il pacchetto Cameron era molto più dannoso del Brexit. perchè creare un sistema con membri privilegiati comporta con certezza guai.
> 
> quella che onestamente non si leva il paraocchi sei tu.


Facciamo così ognuno resta della sua idea, tra qualche tempo cominceremo a tirare le somme e a fare le sottrazioni
Tempo al tempo


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, com'è anche vero che *avevano* un impero....


Mi sa che è l'unico stato al mondo ad averlo ancora... ha solo cambiato nome e sistema di potere.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...e ora hanno un Commonwealth e le mani libere per trattare con Shangai.


Per farsi le seghe
Perplesso al massimo diventeranno una colonia di cinesi o russi,una figata


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per farsi le seghe
> Perplesso al massimo diventeranno una colonia di cinesi o russi,una figata


almeno non ti torturano perchè non sai il corano


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per farsi le seghe
> Perplesso al massimo diventeranno una colonia di cinesi o russi,una figata


COMPAGNA FIAMMA...che linguaggio....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> almeno non ti torturano perchè non sai il corano


Tu dici? Non è che i cinesi siano tanto meglio con loro sparisci e basta 
Con i russi forse va meglio


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu dici? Non è che i cinesi siano tanto meglio con loro sparisci e basta
> Con i russi forse va meglio


tutti meglio degli islamici


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu dici? Non è che i cinesi siano tanto meglio con loro sparisci e basta
> *Con i russi forse va meglio*


Non direi.... gliel'hanno fatto proprio in casa un bello scherzetto con il polonio....


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> COMPAGNA FIAMMA...che linguaggio....:rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbè ma mi costringe :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Intendi solo la Cina o i paesi ( Russia inclusa ) del Brics e del  gruppo di Shangai  ? e cosa intendi per mani libere ?


ovviamente intendo il gruppo di Shangai.    e mani libere intendo la possibilità di stipulare accordi diretti.  e tieni presente che accordi con la Gran Bretagna significa accordi col Commonwealth, cioè Canada,Australia e Nuova Zelanda tanto per cominciare.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per farsi le seghe
> Perplesso al massimo diventeranno una colonia di cinesi o russi,una figata


sulla lunga distanza non ho mai avuto problemi


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> tutti meglio degli islamici


Si però può essere che gli sceicchi ci posino l'occhio su UK

nel frattempo è iniziato in UK il panico da sub prime e ai risparmiatori non restituiscono i soldi investiti come era.. ampiamente prevedibile e la fiducia dei consumatori UK crolla di 9 punti 

Se si tiene presente cosa ha comportato la crisi del sub prime in America qualche anno fa... Embe


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma mi costringe :rotfl:


COMPAGNA posso SOLO CHE APPREZZARE.:rotfl:
CI SONO COMPAGNE CHE FANNO DI PEGGIO.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*

... Io vi seguo con interesse.. E di finanza capisco poco...

Capisco però che i principi dello scegliere di stare in  UE sarebbero un po diversi in teoria rispetto a quello che sembra nei fatti un puro calcolo di convenienza finanziaria
Sbaglio...?


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Io vi seguo con interesse.. E di finanza capisco poco...
> 
> Capisco però che i principi dello scegliere di stare in  UE sarebbero un po diversi in teoria rispetto a quello che sembra nei fatti un puro calcolo di convenienza finanziaria
> Sbaglio...?


La City concorre per il 12 % del Pil inglese.... senza contare Jersey e British Virgin Islands ( paradisi fiscali ).... e non sono soldi inglesi se non in minima parte.... solo a Jersey si stimano 2000 miliardi di dollari in investimenti off shore, tanto per dare l'idea di che colossale giro di denaro si parla.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



brenin ha detto:


> La City concorre per il 12 % del Pil inglese.... senza contare Jersey e British Virgin Islands ( paradisi fiscali ).... e non sono soldi inglesi se non in minima parte.... solo a Jersey si stimano 2000 miliardi di dollari in investimenti off shore, tanto per dare l'idea di che colossale giro di denaro si parla.


Quello che stai cercando di dire è banalmente che.... I principi son tanto belli, ma .... guardiamo alla ciccia?....


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello che stai cercando di dire è banalmente che.... I principi son tanto belli, ma .... guardiamo alla ciccia?....


Appunto, e che ciccia... tutto grasso che cola....
qualche cifra.... le transazioni finanziarie speculative raggiungono i 1300 miliardi di dollari al giorno, 50 volte superiore al volume degli scambi commerciali e,come importo, quasi pari al totale delle riserve complessive di tutte le banche centrali mondiali, con mercati praticamente aperti 24 ore al giorno....


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per farsi le seghe
> Perplesso* al massimo diventeranno una colonia di cinesi *o russi,una figata


Noi no eh?  Anzi, per noi toglierei la declinazione al futuro


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Noi no eh?  Anzi, per noi toglierei la declinazione al futuro


Eh da noi ormai gli imprenditori sono decotti da un decennio tranne rarissimi casi, c'è da dire che ci si sono messi di impegno per arrivare a questi traguardi


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh da noi ormai gli imprenditori sono decotti da un decennio tranne rarissimi casi, c'è da dire che ci si sono messi di impegno per arrivare a questi traguardi


Purtroppo l'Italia, essendo economicamente molto più fragile di altri paesi (inutile ripetere i soliti motivi), subisce molto più velocemente degli altri gli effetti della globalizzazioni di merci, lavoro e capitali. 
Siamo facilmente "acquistabili", e le nostre condizioni andranno inevitabilmente a peggiorare... i diritti saranno sempre più erosi, il potere di acquisto degli stipendi peggiorerà e la precarietà sarà sempre più diffusa.


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2016)

[HR][/HR]  Dear david nicklaus,
  The Government has responded to the petition you signed – “EU Referendum Rules triggering a 2nd EU Referendum”.
  Government responded:The European Union Referendum Act received Royal Assent  in December 2015, receiving overwhelming support from Parliament.  The  Act did not set a threshold for the result or for minimum turnout.​The EU Referendum Act received Royal Assent in December  2015.  The Act was scrutinised and debated in Parliament during its  passage and agreed by both the House of Commons and the House of Lords.   The Act set out the terms under which the referendum would take place,  including provisions for setting the date, franchise and the question  that would appear on the ballot paper.  The Act did not set a threshold  for the result or for minimum turnout.
  As the Prime Minister made clear in his statement to the House of  Commons on 27 June, the referendum was one of the biggest democratic  exercises in British history with over 33 million people having their  say.  The Prime Minister and Government have been clear that this was a  once in a generation vote and, as the Prime Minister has said, the  decision must be respected.  We must now prepare for the process to exit  the EU and the Government is committed to ensuring the best possible  outcome for the British people in the negotiations.


  Foreign and Commonwealth Office​


----------



## feather (10 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]  Dear david nicklaus,
> The Government has responded to the petition you signed – “EU Referendum Rules triggering a 2nd EU Referendum”.
> Government responded:The European Union Referendum Act received Royal Assent  in December 2015, receiving overwhelming support from Parliament.  The  Act did not set a threshold for the result or for minimum turnout.​The EU Referendum Act received Royal Assent in December  2015.  The Act was scrutinised and debated in Parliament during its  passage and agreed by both the House of Commons and the House of Lords.   The Act set out the terms under which the referendum would take place,  including provisions for setting the date, franchise and the question  that would appear on the ballot paper.  The Act did not set a threshold  for the result or for minimum turnout.
> As the Prime Minister made clear in his statement to the House of  Commons on 27 June, the referendum was one of the biggest democratic  exercises in British history with over 33 million people having their  say.  The Prime Minister and Government have been clear that this was a  once in a generation vote and, as the Prime Minister has said, the  decision must be respected.  We must now prepare for the process to exit  the EU and the Government is committed to ensuring the best possible  outcome for the British people in the negotiations.
> ...


Se lo ha detto un politico.. Sicuramente rispetterà la parola data. Quando mai un politico fa uscire qualcosa dalla porta per farlo rientrare dalla finestra?
Mai successo vero?


----------

